# Gigabyte G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 960 / 970 / 980 LED Swap



## Legenjerry

I made an account just to subscribe and comment. This is exactly what I was looking for. Looking forward to updates! +rep


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legenjerry*
> 
> I made an account just to subscribe and comment. This is exactly what I was looking for. Looking forward to updates! +rep


Glad to help! Once I figure out the correct led it should be a simple swap. And if we can buy or somehow get a second windforce led piece you can have a custom one and stock you can switch back if needed return. I like that you don't even need to remove the heatsink, just the 2 small screws


----------



## Legenjerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Glad to help! Once I figure out the correct led it should be a simple swap. And if we can buy or somehow get a second windforce led piece you can have a custom one and stock you can switch back if needed return. I like that you don't even need to remove the heatsink, just the 2 small screws


Also, If you were really crafty, you could even swap out the windforce plate. It seems like you could just get the right piece of clear acrylic and stencil out what you wanted and paint the rest black. And totally, the fact that getting to the LEDs with just 2 small screws makes this extremely convenient.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legenjerry*
> 
> Also, If you were really crafty, you could even swap out the windforce plate. It seems like you could just get the right piece of clear acrylic and stencil out what you wanted and paint the rest black. And totally, the fact that getting to the LEDs with just 2 small screws makes this extremely convenient.


Yes you definitely could. The windforce is more or less beveled and protrudes but even if you wanted to make your own flat piece saying something else in sure it would look good. It would probably just need some black paint or reflective tape on the sides to keep the light inside the acrylic


----------



## bigj231

What are the values on those resistors? 1K?

I have a Newark catalog somewhere around here. I'll let you know if I find some part numbers.


----------



## rv8000

Looking forward to results, took my card apart last week to look at the LEDS and just ended up putting everything back together as I didn't want to mess with it atm. The interest for doing this seems pretty high. I wonder if Gigabyte would send an extra logo+led for warranty purposes if requested.


----------



## OkanG

Have been looking for this as well, just haven't gotten around to checking like you've done. Very nice job, and the fact that you don't have to take any heatsinks or anything off is really nice to hear. Rep for you!


----------



## dogroll

nice job. I agree the blue led is ugly and looks like something from 2007. even white would be better


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> nice job. I agree the blue led is ugly and looks like something from 2007. even white would be better


I personally don't think it looks bad by itself, but some people (like me







) go with color themes on their rigs, which makes the blue LED interfere. I'm going to try with white LEDs since everything else is white in my build


----------



## bigj231

I think I found them. Page 164 of the mouser catalog. Look at part D or H on the left hand page.

The 2.1x6mm comes in red, orange, yellow, blue and green (you'll probably use these). The 1.6x2mm comes in green, red, yellow and blue. You'll want a very fine tip soldering iron.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigj231*
> 
> What are the values on those resistors? 1K?
> 
> I have a Newark catalog somewhere around here. I'll let you know if I find some part numbers.


not sure, ill have to take a look at them and get back to you. i was thinking of seeing how the size of a side mounted 0603 smd led is compared to the current leds on there. not even sure if theyll play nice with the resistors though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Looking forward to results, took my card apart last week to look at the LEDS and just ended up putting everything back together as I didn't want to mess with it atm. The interest for doing this seems pretty high. I wonder if Gigabyte would send an extra logo+led for warranty purposes if requested.


Yes they should have just made it rgb to begin with. but i have already contacted them asking what size and number the leds are and if i can have or buy another windforce peice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Have been looking for this as well, just haven't gotten around to checking like you've done. Very nice job, and the fact that you don't have to take any heatsinks or anything off is really nice to hear. Rep for you!


it really is great that you can do this without any heatsink moving. and THANKS! i can always use the rep so maybe one day ill be able to post in the classifieds







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> nice job. I agree the blue led is ugly and looks like something from 2007. even white would be better


i currently have a blue led case but i am getting tired of it and want something a little more elegant and modern. so im changing all of my antec 1200 leds to white, sleeving all my cables and i want to make this beautiful card match with a nice subtle, white led glow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I personally don't think it looks bad by itself, but some people (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) go with color themes on their rigs, which makes the blue LED interfere. I'm going to try with white LEDs since everything else is white in my build


yep thats what im doing too lol. they really should have made it rgb and honestly probably wouldve sold so many more cards haha


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigj231*
> 
> I think I found them. Page 164 of the mouser catalog. Look at part D or H on the left hand page.
> 
> The 2.1x6mm comes in red, orange, yellow, blue and green (you'll probably use these). The 1.6x2mm comes in green, red, yellow and blue. You'll want a very fine tip soldering iron.


thanks ill check it out! unfortunately im looking for white but regardless ill still check it out for the sake of other people that want to change the leds. and yeah i had to deal with a lot of smd leds when i changed the ring of light on xboxs and the controllers back in the day


----------



## bigj231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> unfortunately im looking for white


Boom: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/OSRAM-Opto-Semiconductors/LW-Y87C-S1T2-3K8L-Z/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMseGfSY3csMkYe6DQoGN9TffmKoeZ9%252bz5s%3d

No guarantee, but I think they might fit. Spec sheet says it needs 2.2mm between the solder pads.

In fact, try this search: http://www.mouser.com/Osram-Opto-Semiconductor/Optoelectronics/LED-Lighting/LED-Emitters/Standard-LEDs-SMD/Micro-SIDELED-Series/_/N-b1bb1?P=1z0ysw2Z1z0yr4hZ1z0yt3xZ1yv68r7Z1z0j7bw


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigj231*
> 
> Boom: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/OSRAM-Opto-Semiconductors/LW-Y87C-S1T2-3K8L-Z/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMseGfSY3csMkYe6DQoGN9TffmKoeZ9%252bz5s%3d
> 
> No guarantee, but I think they might fit. Spec sheet says it needs 2.2mm between the solder pads.
> 
> In fact, try this search: http://www.mouser.com/Osram-Opto-Semiconductor/Optoelectronics/LED-Lighting/LED-Emitters/Standard-LEDs-SMD/Micro-SIDELED-Series/_/N-b1bb1?P=1z0ysw2Z1z0yr4hZ1z0yt3xZ1yv68r7Z1z0j7bw


I'll try searching later but that one looks exactly like and the size seems extremely close!


----------



## Phantatsy

I purchased these previously for another mod project. Looks like the ones you need. (May be a bit more difficult to solder than the ones you'd be taking off.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Qty-100-OSRAM-White-LWY1SG-Micro-SIDELED-SMD-SMT-SIDE-LED-RoHS-USA-Seller-/190999125942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c786f5fb6


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> I purchased these previously for another mod project. Looks like the ones you need. (May be a bit more difficult to solder than the ones you'd be taking off.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Qty-100-OSRAM-White-LWY1SG-Micro-SIDELED-SMD-SMT-SIDE-LED-RoHS-USA-Seller-/190999125942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c786f5fb6


Oh nice I'll check those out. They do look a bit more difficult but I think I could get it. I'll search eBay and grab some thanks!


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Oh nice I'll check those out. They do look a bit more difficult but I think I could get it. I'll search eBay and grab some thanks!


No problemo!

Also; for anyone wanting to do this. I have the yellow link too... :|

Yellow:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Osram-LYY876-Yellow-Hyper-Bright-Micro-SIDELED-/200963499727?hash=item2eca5ba6cf


----------



## Aznlotus161

Subbed, glad someone started paving the way.

I'm sure many of us would prefer a different color scheme to better match our builds.

Quite a number of people interested on reddit too.


----------



## king volcano

Wow you beat me to it.


----------



## ssgtnubb

With it being so easy to pull I'm surprised Gigabyte doesn't use this as an opportunity and sell extra kits in different color LED's to swap out, seems like a logical thing to do to me


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Subbed, glad someone started paving the way.
> 
> I'm sure many of us would prefer a different color scheme to better match our builds.
> 
> Quite a number of people interested on reddit too.


Thanks please link it here! What subreddit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> With it being so easy to pull I'm surprised Gigabyte doesn't use this as an opportunity and sell extra kits in different color LED's to swap out, seems like a logical thing to do to me


I know. I'm trying to get some extra logos from gigabyte and make some different colored ones and send them out


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Thanks please link it here! What subreddit?
> I know. I'm trying to get some extra logos from gigabyte and make some different colored ones and send them out


I think it's one of the "hot" trending posts on /r/buildapc IIRC.

A cool subreddit for sure, /r/buildapcsales has saved me money, but not so much with impulse buys


----------



## Phantatsy

Wonder how much of a market there is for these?


----------



## bigj231

Here's the direct link: https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2jmq0s/this_guy_is_in_the_process_of_swapping_out/


----------



## No Hands 55

I bet there is quite a market. I know several people who got the msi cause of the blue led.

But if you haven't checked it out look at reddit hardware swap. Lots of good deals on there. I'll look at build a pc, haven't been on there in a while,

But I'll make a few posts to help out some people there


----------



## Phantatsy

Yeah I read the thread. I'll be getting two cards at some point once they get back in stock. Then again, mine will be going under water so the stock cooler isn't going to matter. Maybe I should just make them and sell em. XD


----------



## No Hands 55

So I'm going to wait on changing the leds because I'm in talk with gigabyte customer support about getting a second led piece. They said they are looking for some but they might not have extras right now cause of the gpu demand.


----------



## lef1337

looking to change the led aswell to red which one should i use

edit this one should work?
http://gr.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=jBF9H7RTBaSfc3RgDopyFA%3d%3d


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lef1337*
> 
> looking to change the led aswell to red which one should i use
> 
> edit this one should work?
> http://gr.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=jBF9H7RTBaSfc3RgDopyFA%3d%3d


Yes, but make sure you use the right resistor otherwise it wont be the correct brightness.


----------



## Aznlotus161

I was thinking the other day if somehow we could just add a transparent piece of plastic that would filter the led into more of a dimmed look--maybe even colored plastics.

Not ideal, but it would work similarly how the Swiftech apogee waterblock in the H220X have various color covers.

Just a random thought.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I was thinking the other day if somehow we could just add a transparent piece of plastic that would filter the led into more of a dimmed look--maybe even colored plastics.
> 
> Not ideal, but it would work similarly how the Swiftech apogee waterblock in the H220X have various color covers.
> 
> Just a random thought.


You can dim it in the software. And you can't really change the color because they are blue leds. If they were white there would be many more possibilities like that. I am waiting on gigabytes (not so great) support to get back me about getting another led strip before I take the leds off mine


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> You can dim it in the software. And you can't really change the color because they are blue leds. If they were white there would be many more possibilities like that. I am waiting on gigabytes (not so great) support to get back me about getting another led strip before I take the leds off mine


What Gigabyte software in particular?

Gigabyte's support website isn't too clear.

Yeah, unfortunately it won't work as well like white leds.

However, I might try to tint it more black with some plastic covering to give it a more stealth look rather than just bright blue.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> What Gigabyte software in particular?
> 
> Gigabyte's support website isn't too clear.
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately it won't work as well like white leds.
> 
> However, I might try to tint it more black with some plastic covering to give it a more stealth look rather than just bright blue.


geforce experience. its under led visualizer. but yeh unfortunately i dont want any blue lol or else i would try something like that


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> geforce experience. its under led visualizer. but yeh unfortunately i dont want any blue lol or else i would try something like that


Nice, thanks. Rep+.









Hehe agreed, I rather have it less blue since everything else in my build is black/silver/white.

RGB leds are getting very mainstream as comapnies try to market "gaming", hoping this includes GPUs with RGB leds


----------



## Phantatsy

I don't see why not and then just have the default set to green?


----------



## Teleck

Looking forward to see what you learn. Great job so far! I'll be changing my LED's with help from your postings here of course. Gotta get rid of that blue in get me some red instead.

Thanks!


----------



## No Hands 55

so i FINALLY got a response from gigabyte after all this time. They said they currently dont have any parts because of the initial demand for gpus but should in about 2 weeks and will get in contact with me. this is good news. if either from gigabyte or a 3rd party dealer could buy the led strips it would be simple to have a stock arrangement and a modded one with the leds of your choice that can be easily swapped if needed

EDIT: and this is the response i got from them asking what led is used for the light strip....

Dear Customer,

We have checked with our team and this information cannot be released, we apologize for any inconvenience.

Gigabytes support is failing big time for me, takes them over a week to respond each time and then they give the most generic answer to all of my questions.


----------



## KanYarK

I was also interested to see if it would be possible to change the LEDs before I pulled the trigger on this card. Did some research to find what exact type of LEDs they are using. Yes the Osram ones are close but I doubt GIgabyte would use a higher quality brand like Osram due to cost. They are known for high quality lighting especially in the automotive world. Also the LEDs in OP's pictures are a bit different, they seem to have extended terminals as the Osram ones do not.

Long story short I did a quick bit of research and it looks like 335 SMDs are very close if not the ones we are looking for, they can be found for very cheap (most made in China), which in my opinion sounds more like something a major company would use.

Here are a couple pics:


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> I was also interested to see if it would be possible to change the LEDs before I pulled the trigger on this card. Did some research to find what exact type of LEDs they are using. Yes the Osram ones are close but I doubt GIgabyte would use a higher quality brand like Osram due to cost. They are known for high quality lighting especially in the automotive world. Also the LEDs in OP's pictures are a bit different, they seem to have extended terminals as the Osram ones do not.
> 
> Long story short I did a quick bit of research and it looks like 335 SMDs are very close if not the ones we are looking for, they can be found for very cheap (most made in China), which in my opinion sounds more like something a major company would use.
> 
> Here are a couple pics:


that looks exactly like what i need! thanks a ton. ill have to find a good seller and buy some of those. i might not wait for gigabyte and just pull the trigger on this and hope i can get a spare piece later on

EDIT: looks like i might have to just get something like this and remove them from the strip

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-335-SMD-21-LED-Flexible-Bar-Strip-Light-Lamp-DC-12V-for-Car-Vehicle-/380731409212?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a55c433c&vxp=mtr


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> that looks exactly like what i need! thanks a ton. ill have to find a good seller and buy some of those. i might not wait for gigabyte and just pull the trigger on this and hope i can get a spare piece later on
> 
> EDIT: looks like i might have to just get something like this and remove them from the strip
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-335-SMD-21-LED-Flexible-Bar-Strip-Light-Lamp-DC-12V-for-Car-Vehicle-/380731409212?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a55c433c&vxp=mtr


This is getting pretty exciting, please update for more when you get them installed!


----------



## Obyboby

Found this thread while browsing around the forum. This is definitely something I want to do!!! Probably going to buy some of those LEDs as soon as we work out the right model to use. Can't wait to change the color of thar logo!!!!


----------



## Phantatsy

Well guys. I purchased a Gigabyte 970 Windforce, too; which means I will be able to mod mine and give some feedback. Should be here on Monday.


----------



## JP7even

I might get this card instead of the STRIX as this one is waaaaaay better and has less issues with coil whine... Only problem is, my rig will be black and red so I'll need to get modding xD have you found the correct sized leds? Soldering isn't an issue








I just need to know the type of smd


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> I might get this card instead of the STRIX as this one is waaaaaay better and has less issues with coil whine... Only problem is, my rig will be black and red so I'll need to get modding xD have you found the correct sized leds? Soldering isn't an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to know the type of smd


i believe the ones above look correct. problem is red might need the resistor to be changed as well because blue and white typically have the highest power draw so it might blow the reds if you dont use a different resistor. im waiting for gigabyte to get back to me on getting a replacement led strip so i can still use rma if needed.


----------



## JP7even

I don't think it will be a problem, I've changed leds to red in a lot of hardware and never had issues, including, Razer blackwidow 2013, NZXT H440, Razer ABYSSUS (I don't use it anymore), so I think it'll be fine


----------



## Obyboby

So, where to buy a few single LEDs for this mod? I can't stand that blue light anymore LOL


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So, where to buy a few single LEDs for this mod? I can't stand that blue light anymore LOL


We're waiting for OP to get a response from Gigabyte. We have no way of knowing which LEDs are best for this mod yet. If you can't stand the blue light like me, you can turn them off temporarily in the Nvidia GeForce Experience software.


----------



## JP7even

The leds are LSY876 from OSRAM, they're 2.2mm x 1.1mm which is the right dimension, can't find them on ebay though...


----------



## KanYarK

So I went ahead and ordered 10 of the 335 SMD LEDs I posted earlier in white. They are coming from China so who knows how long it will take to get here. I haven't even ordered the cards yet because I can't find them in stock anywhere







, but I plan on using the white ones and then playing with some colored filters as someone has mentioned above.

Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-pure-white-55006500k-1000mcd-110deg-p-383.html


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 10 of the 335 SMD LEDs I posted earlier in white. They are coming from China so who knows how long it will take to get here. I haven't even ordered the cards yet because I can't find them in stock anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I plan on using the white ones and then playing with some colored filters as someone has mentioned above.
> 
> Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-pure-white-55006500k-1000mcd-110deg-p-383.html


Awesome, but yikes that site itself sent off a storm with my MalwareBytes.

I briefly looked at it before closing, but I hope you paid via PayPal or have some sort way in filing a claim if the deal turns rotten.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> The leds are LSY876 from OSRAM, they're 2.2mm x 1.1mm which is the right dimension, can't find them on ebay though...


having the same issue. really about to go buy a normal smd led and just mount it on its side.... but thatll drive my ocd insane


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> The leds are LSY876 from OSRAM, they're 2.2mm x 1.1mm which is the right dimension, can't find them on ebay though...


Done.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271446098507?lpid=82


----------



## JP7even

What color are those?


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> What color are those?


Those are red.


----------



## OkanG

I wonder if these will work:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-30-CM-12-15-LEDs-SMD-335-CAR-Waterproof-FLEXIBLE-STRIP-LED-LIGHT-White-/321135373553?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ac528ecf1&vxp=mtr

What do you think? Also, would I need to do any soldering? Have never worked with LEDs like this, so I have no idea.


----------



## JP7even

Yes, you have to solder...


----------



## Phantatsy

And no, those will not work.


----------



## No Hands 55

well its official

Dear Customer,

Unfortunately it's considered confidential hardware spec from the manufacturer, we simply can't release this information, sorry.

Thank you.

hopefully they will send the led strip eventually...


----------



## OkanG

So uh.. Your little experiment just died?

Time to put the matter into my own hands I guess.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> So uh.. Your little experiment just died?
> 
> Time to put the matter into my own hands I guess.


nahh im just gunna order the leds and give it a shot. ill just keep the leds and change them back if i have to rma i guess


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> nahh im just gunna order the leds and give it a shot. ill just keep the leds and change them back if i have to rma i guess


The ebay link Phantatsy proviced, I can't seem to find those in white







Is that model the only ones that'll work? And has anyone found the white version?


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The ebay link Phantatsy proviced, I can't seem to find those in white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that model the only ones that'll work? And has anyone found the white version?


I already linked white earlier in the thread. I can find ones that are more similar to the red ones I just posted, though.

Edit: Boom!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-OSRAM-LWY87C-4C-WHITE-LED-450-560-mcd-3-4-1V-120-MICRO-SIDELED-1mm-SMD-SMT/221575376506?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3D651d920f48874b98b22fcd1c764ee3a7%26pid%3D100204%26prg%3D20140407115239%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D271446098507


----------



## JP7even

We should gather all the links in one post and sort them by color







and btw Phantatsy, I sent a pm to that seller asking if he had red leds, here's the reponse:

"We have these in white, yellow, amber, orange, and green. The 'amber' is between red and orange. I think it would pass for red.

The orange and amber aren't currently listed. I'll get them back up later today."

--David

- exdwh


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> We should gather all the links in one post and sort them by color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw Phantatsy, I sent a pm to that seller asking if he had red leds, here's the reponse:
> 
> "We have these in white, yellow, amber, orange, and green. The 'amber' is between red and orange. I think it would pass for red.
> 
> The orange and amber aren't currently listed. I'll get them back up later today."
> 
> --David
> 
> - exdwh


That seller obv. doesn't know what "amber" is. Amber is between yellow and gold. Not red, lmao.

Either way. If someone needs a color I'd be more than happy to find them.


----------



## OkanG

You're awesome, thank you!

Just found them on .co.uk as well:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-OSRAM-LWY87C-4C-WHITE-LED-450-560-mcd-3-4-1V-120-MICRO-SIDELED-1mm-SMD-SMT-/221575376506?hash=item3396ebee7a

Ordering them right now!


----------



## JP7even

I'd like them in red at a reasonnable price as some of the ones I've seen have unnacceptable prices like 11€ + 63€ shipped to france, a total of 74€ for 50 smd's... wth...

If I find them, the GPU might be my next purchase so I can post progress


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 10 of the 335 SMD LEDs I posted earlier in white. They are coming from China so who knows how long it will take to get here. I haven't even ordered the cards yet because I can't find them in stock anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I plan on using the white ones and then playing with some colored filters as someone has mentioned above.
> 
> Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-pure-white-55006500k-1000mcd-110deg-p-383.html


yay! found them in red on that shop too







they look exactly like the ones needed!

EDIT: just bought them, Now I wait for my paycheck to get the card ^^

Cool white

Warm white

Red

Those are the colours that can be found on that website, but EBay has them in green and yellow too.


----------



## Obyboby

Any luck with RGB LEDs?


----------



## JP7even

RGB's are 3 pin leds so I think it's not possible, unless you have another source of power instead of the gpu...


----------



## OkanG

There's no way to change color anyways, the Nvidia software only lets you change the brightness and pulsating effects etc


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> RGB's are 3 pin leds so I think it's not possible, unless you have another source of power instead of the gpu...


I already have an RGB strip in my case, which is connected to the front where a control unit is present. The idea was to control the LED together with the LED strip, including the color management. Would it be possible? The source of power would be the same as the LED strip that I already have, it's a matter of just placing the same LED behind the windforce logo... I don't mind losing the "breathing" effect of the logo, if there is no solution to include it









edit: well, my LED strip features a breathing effect too, so that is not a problem whatsoever














now that I think about it, it seems that it would be even easier to replace the light. I would just have to disconnect the blue led and place an RGB LED instead, then pull some wires behind the card and connect them to the LED strip. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Abde

Well....Subbed this interests me since i was forced to buy a gigabyte g1 gtx 970 and my whole pc theme will be red (frustrating me)


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abde*
> 
> Well....Subbed this interests me since i was forced to buy a gigabyte g1 gtx 970 and my whole pc theme will be red (frustrating me)


Forced? The g1 gaming is a great card, I'm so happy with mine


----------



## JP7even

Well, technically it is possible, you just need to hide the wires xD


----------



## Abde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Forced? The g1 gaming is a great card, I'm so happy with mine


That is yet to be seen since i didn't assemble my system yet... still it looks hideous.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Well, technically it is possible, you just need to hide the wires xD


It's just 3 wires after all, I could pull them through the heatsink on the PCB and then behind the motherboard. Wow, time to start searching for an RGB LED


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> It's just 3 wires after all, I could pull them through the heatsink on the PCB and then behind the motherboard. Wow, time to start searching for an RGB LED


I'll definitely try something like this if the LEDs I ordered won't work. It shouldn't bee too hard to route the cables in between the PCB and heatsink


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'll definitely try something like this if the LEDs I ordered won't work. It shouldn't bee too hard to route the cables in between the PCB and heatsink


No it won't. Also my case has an awesome cable management so it will be fun placing them perfectly.







going to a bit of research tonight to see if these LEDs are available in RGB.


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> No it won't. Also my case has an awesome cable management so it will be fun placing them perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to a bit of research tonight to see if these LEDs are available in RGB.[/quote . if you like to
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'll definitely try something like this if the LEDs I ordered won't work. It shouldn't bee too hard to route the cables in between the PCB and heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> They better work! I ordered them on the same website xD I don't see why they wouldn't work... If they don't I'll take the led module to an electronics store near me to see what can be done
Click to expand...


----------



## exdwh

Quote:


> That seller obv. doesn't know what "amber" is. Amber is between yellow and gold. Not red, lmao.


OSRAM datasheet

Look at page 4

580~595nm YELLOW
600~609nm ORANGE
609~621nm AMBER
627~639nm RED

--David


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abde*
> 
> Well....Subbed this interests me since i was forced to buy a gigabyte g1 gtx 970 and my whole pc theme will be red (frustrating me)


the windforce logo is plugged right into the pcb next to the light in front where you can just unplug it.
problem solved. see the red wire going to the little white plug to the left? just remove it.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the windforce logo is plugged right into the pcb next to the light in front where you can just unplug it.
> problem solved. see the red wire going to the little white plug to the left? just remove it.


You don't even need to do any unplugging, just turn off the LEDs completely via GeForce Experience.

My Rig tab --> LED Visualizer --> Configure --> LED Effects "off".

For the lightshow, there's actually quite a few lighting effects built-in like "lightning".


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> You don't even need to do any unplugging, just turn off the LEDs completely via GeForce Experience.
> 
> My Rig tab --> LED Visualizer --> Configure --> LED Effects "off".
> 
> For the lightshow, there's actually quite a few lighting effects built-in like "lightning".


I don't use GeForce Experience, but thanks for posting that for others who don't know.
I knew you could turn it off from gfe but forgot to say that in my post.








and I didn't know you could apply other effects to the light from gfe.


----------



## TFL Replica

I installed GFE, ran the LED Visualizer tool directly (it has a separate exe), turned off the LED, and then uninstalled GFE. It remembers your choice and turns off the LED every time windows starts up.


----------



## Obyboby

Damn, I can't find 335 RGB LEDs anywhere







can anyone link a website that sells them?

edit: I've contacted the supplier of these:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/DC12V-60leds-m-flexible-rgb-led_668237325.html

Are those the right LEDs I need? I would cut one or two from the strip and use them for the mod..

EDIT2: So I spoke with a LED company's sales representer and he told me that currently there are no RGB 335 SMD LEDs on the market because the three LEDs wouldn't fit into the 335 form factor. I guess I will have to purchase something different for my mod then!


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Damn, I can't find 335 RGB LEDs anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone link a website that sells them?
> 
> edit: I've contacted the supplier of these:
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/DC12V-60leds-m-flexible-rgb-led_668237325.html
> 
> Are those the right LEDs I need? I would cut one or two from the strip and use them for the mod..
> 
> EDIT2: So I spoke with a LED company's sales representer and he told me that currently there are no RGB 335 SMD LEDs on the market because the three LEDs wouldn't fit into the 335 form factor. I guess I will have to purchase something different for my mod then!


Hey, what colour do you need? I posted a reply with all the colors and respective links, well not all colours, but I know where to find the remaining ones...

EDIT: that's right you want RGB's, for what you have in mind I would find another way to illuminate the logo and forget the stock light pcb, I'd get normal 3mm RGB, sand them so they are thin, take a piece of clear/white acrylic, stick the leds to it and cut the acrylic to the size of the logo and BOOM.

Btw if someone finishes the mod first, make sure to post the results asap! xD


----------



## Obyboby

Something like this?

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/component-leds/rgb-5050-smd-led-120-degree-viewing-angle/322/1254/

or this?

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/APTF1616SEEZGQBDC/754-1500-1-ND/2263589


----------



## Matt-Matt

I know I'm late but +rep as this will be useful for a lot of people as the Gigabyte cards are really popular this time round.


----------



## JP7even

To
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/component-leds/rgb-5050-smd-led-120-degree-viewing-angle/322/1254/
> 
> or this?
> 
> http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/APTF1616SEEZGQBDC/754-1500-1-ND/2263589


To be honest, I'd simply swap the leds with a single coulor and I wouldn't go full DIY, it´s just an LED and you won't be changing color schemes everyday (I think)


----------



## Obyboby

That's not my case







some days I will feel like red, the same day I might change my mood and switch to blue.. XD


----------



## JP7even

Guys, after looking everywhere, I bought some leds from China but they will take a huge amount of time to arrive (12-26 days) so I simply googled 335 smd RED, and boom, Ebay listing from a french seller:

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/140908155354?var=440098574621&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I bought 10 from him, cheap and fast shipping, people from europe looking for LEDS, that is a good option, he has a lot of colours ^^


----------



## Teleck

ok heres what im going to try first. before i have to actually take off the LED's on the card itself.

im going to order the following items:

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-red-600630nm-100mcd-110deg-p-385.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10301/ele-632/ModSmart_20_Station_LED_Board_-_Base_-_Black_LEDSTAT-20-BK.html?tl=g6c455s1166
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6245/cab-100/3mm_LED_Harness_w_24_2_Pin_Connector.html?tl=g6c79s680

the sideway LEDS have the same specs as these
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1805/ele-15/3mm_Red_LED.html?tl=g6c455s117

so the controller and wiring will work with the sideway LEDs i'll just solder them on the ends . and the wiring ill just run up with the cards 8&6 pin power cables so it can be hidden.

the only draw back may be that you can't dim the LED's in this setup....unless someone knows a way thats not crazy expensive


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> ok heres what im going to try first. before i have to actually take off the LED's on the card itself.
> 
> im going to order the following items:
> 
> http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-red-600630nm-100mcd-110deg-p-385.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10301/ele-632/ModSmart_20_Station_LED_Board_-_Base_-_Black_LEDSTAT-20-BK.html?tl=g6c455s1166
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6245/cab-100/3mm_LED_Harness_w_24_2_Pin_Connector.html?tl=g6c79s680
> 
> the sideway LEDS have the same specs as these
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1805/ele-15/3mm_Red_LED.html?tl=g6c455s117
> 
> so the controller and wiring will work with the sideway LEDs i'll just solder them on the ends . and the wiring ill just run up with the cards 8&6 pin power cables so it can be hidden.
> 
> the only draw back may be that you can't dim the LED's in this setup....unless someone knows a way thats not crazy expensive


Depending on where you live, I'd order the ones on EBAY, http://www.ebay.fr/itm/140908155354?var=440098574621&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 as the ones on the ledlightsworld website take 12-26 days...

EDIT: nobody did the mod yet?


----------



## lef1337

there is also this one from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/350957500511

anyone who contacted gigabyte and got a replacement windforce logo?


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lef1337*
> 
> there is also this one from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/350957500511
> 
> anyone who contacted gigabyte and got a replacement windforce logo?


Those are not the same, look at the pins of the led... I asked the seller where I bought my leds if they were the same leds from the picture (the pics from the disassembly in the first page) and he said that they are indeed the same, one more thing, EVGA allows people to mod the coolers in their cards while keeping the warranty, is it the same with gigabyte?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lef1337*
> 
> there is also this one from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/350957500511
> 
> anyone who contacted gigabyte and got a replacement windforce logo?


No. I keep getting the run around from their customer service. They keep saying doing stuff may void your warranty and won't give me a direct answer for anything. They can't disclose the led type either cause it's "confidential"... So it's just finding ones that look like it and giving it a try. They also keep saying we may or may not be able to supply a replacement led strip, check back in 2 weeks... Literally awful customer service
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Those are not the same, look at the pins of the led... I asked the seller where I bought my leds if they were the same leds from the picture (the pics from the disassembly in the first page) and he said that they are indeed the same, one more thing, EVGA allows people to mod the coolers in their cards while keeping the warranty, is it the same with gigabyte?


I'm going to say no. Literally every question i asked they initially replied this may void your warranty, which i then had to send a follow up email to try and get an actual answer


----------



## JP7even

Getting my leds tommorow, will post pics as soon as I get them with the dimensions so we can compare to NoHands55's measurements


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Getting my leds tommorow, will post pics as soon as I get them with the dimensions so we can compare to NoHands55's measurements


sounds good. ill get out the dslr and try to get some better pics and measurements of the leds


----------



## JP7even

That would be great!


----------



## Obyboby

I'm planning to buy 3 mm RGB LEDs and swap them with the LEDs that came preinstalled in my fans - wonder if I can make a nice clean job without messing up the whole thing







I can't stand that single color of the fans while the rest of the case changes color.. Also have to work out a solution for that damn windforce logo together..


----------



## OkanG

Just got my leds home. They're 1mm 335 leds though, will they work? I have no idea how to approach this mod


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just got my leds home. They're 1mm 335 leds though, will they work? I have no idea how to approach this mod


get your soldering iron out! XD


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> get your soldering iron out! XD


I will, but I'm too busy right now







Maybe tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I will, but I'm too busy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tonight or tomorrow!


Will you be the first to break Gigabyte's spell?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Will you be the first to break Gigabyte's spell?


Haha I sure hope so!

So I couldn't resist, and I took the parts apart (get it?). The 1mm LEDs I ordered seem to be very similar in size as the ones on the graphics card. I can't figure out how I'm supposed to solder the other ones on though. The white strip with the LEDs on, do I just throw that out? Or do I solder the new LEDs on that somehow? I know it's a stupid question, but my guess is that I somehow glue my white LEDs on without the white piece of plastic


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Haha I sure hope so!
> 
> So I couldn't resist, and I took the parts apart (get it?). The 1mm LEDs I ordered seem to be very similar in size as the ones on the graphics card. I can't figure out how I'm supposed to solder the other ones on though. The white strip with the LEDs on, do I just throw that out? Or do I solder the new LEDs on that somehow? I know it's a stupid question, but my guess is that I somehow glue my white LEDs on without the white piece of plastic


You desolder the blue ones and solder the ones you bought on the white strip, it's that simple! You can use desoldering braid or a desoldering iron to pull them out or you just heat up the connections and pull it out with a pair of tweezers, be careful though, only pull when the solder has melted so you don't rip the pcb connection... Upload some pics if you can xD


----------



## Obyboby

What if something goes wrong? Do they sell the original LED plate as a spare part?


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What if something goes wrong? Do they sell the original LED plate as a spare part?


If you're not confident and new to soldering, It's an hard job, but if you know what you're doing, there's no reason to go wrong


----------



## Obyboby

I'm not a pro at soldering but it's not my first time either. I guess I will be alright







I haven't ordered my LEDs tho. Hopefully OkanG will post some clear pics of how the situation looks like, so that I can better understand which kind of LEDs to purchase (since there are no RGB 335 SMD LEDs on the market, I will have to find an alternative)


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I'm not a pro at soldering but it's not my first time either. I guess I will be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ordered my LEDs tho. Hopefully OkanG will post some clear pics of how the situation looks like, so that I can better understand which kind of LEDs to purchase (since there are no RGB 335 SMD LEDs on the market, I will have to find an alternative)


You should do a single color and set your strip to white... can't go wrong with that... Btw guys, do you see "bending" with this card due to the weight?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> You should do a single color and set your strip to white... can't go wrong with that...


But I have an RGB strip and my fan controller also has 16 color combinations.

White could go well as it fits any color comb, but RGB would be sick! Maybe I'll wait for some other users to do the mods, then I'll take my decision...


----------



## OkanG

Ok, so a little update. The standard LEDs seem to be glued together, as well as the power connection. I'll try to solder them on tomorrow, as I don't want to get glue all over the stuffs. I'll post pictures if I remember to take them


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ok, so a little update. The standard LEDs seem to be glued together, as well as the power connection. I'll try to solder them on tomorrow, as I don't want to get glue all over the stuffs. I'll post pictures if I remember to take them


***? what do you mean by glued? They didn't even solder the leds? BTW what color are you going with?


----------



## KanYarK

Just received my LEDs in today as well. 335s in white. I'm a cellphone repair tech so hopefully I can find time tomorrow to solder them in at work where all the good equipment is







.


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> Just received my LEDs in today as well. 335s in white. I'm a cellphone repair tech so hopefully I can find time tomorrow to solder them in at work where all the good equipment is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you confirm the glue thing?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ok, so a little update. The standard LEDs seem to be glued together, as well as the power connection. I'll try to solder them on tomorrow, as I don't want to get glue all over the stuffs. I'll post pictures if I remember to take them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> Just received my LEDs in today as well. 335s in white. I'm a cellphone repair tech so hopefully I can find time tomorrow to solder them in at work where all the good equipment is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aw yiss.







.

Ugh, I was afraid they glued that together--disappointing.

Please do take pictures!


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Aw yiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ugh, I was afraid they glued that together--disappointing.
> 
> Please do take pictures!


Actually, it is better for us! no risk of screwing up while removing them.... but they look soldered in NoHands55 pics...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Actually, it is better for us! no risk of screwing up while removing them.... but they look soldered in NoHands55 pics...


Touché! Wasn't thinking about that.

Props on you guys getting the ball rolling.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Actually, it is better for us! no risk of screwing up while removing them.... but they look soldered in NoHands55 pics...


This. I just took them off. Came off very easy


----------



## KanYarK

Mine are definitely soldered in. Only glue is on the wires leading to the pcb .


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> Mine are definitely soldered in. Only glue is on the wires leading to the pcb .


You have two cards? I see two strips xD BTW that is not glue, it's called rosin or flux, helps the solder to flow into the pads more easily, they just didn't clean it... the leds look spot on, 335 right?

Who will be the first to succeed?


----------



## KanYarK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> You have two cards? I see two strips xD BTW that is not glue, it's called rosin or flux, helps the solder to flow into the pads more easily, they just didn't clean it... the leds look spot on, 335 right?
> 
> Who will be the first to succeed?


Indeed sir, running an SLI setup. Looks and feels more like hot glue but you're probably right. The only flux I've ever used was more amber in color, this is perfectly clear in person. Also yes these are the 335.


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> Indeed sir, running an SLI setup. Looks and feels more like hot glue but you're probably right. The only flux I've ever used was more amber in color, this is perfectly clear in person. Also yes these are the 335.


Are you modding it? what colour?


----------



## KanYarK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Are you modding it? what colour?


Yea I'm taking them into my job tomorrow, we have all the right equipment there to solder small joints like this. These LEDs are the white verison, I plan on trying out some colored films that way the colors can be changed with ease in the future. Just applying something like this should work I would imagine.


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> Yea I'm taking them into my job tomorrow, we have all the right equipment there to solder small joints like this. These LEDs are the white verison, I plan on trying out some colored films that way the colors can be changed with ease in the future. Just applying something like this should work I would imagine.


That is a good idea for Obyboby, keep us posted!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> That is a good idea for Obyboby, keep us posted!


I had some similar solution in mind, but that would still require some action (swapping the coloured film anytime I felt like changing color) but yeah, it's definitely a potential solution for RGB combinations














I'll probably buy some LEDs by next week, hopefully by then some of you guys has achieved some good results







(and posted nice pics)


----------



## KanYarK

Update guys, I have the white LEDs soldered on. Just have to get home to try them out.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> Update guys, I have the white LEDs soldered on. Just have to get home to try them out.


great job man looks really clean. looking forward to see how this works!


----------



## Obyboby

If that works, I might just buy the white LEDs and do the same







can't wait to see some pics


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> great job man looks really clean. looking forward to see how this works!


Same here! Can't wait to see the result, wanna see it in red though


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Same here! Can't wait to see the result, wanna see it in red though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Same here! Can't wait to see the result, wanna see it in red though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my 335 red led a week and half ago..should be in soon enough.. and im all set to mod mine as soon as they show up.
> 
> Cant wait to get rid of that gigabyte blue and make em red to match my black and red themed pc
Click to expand...


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> I ordered my 335 red led a week and half ago..should be in soon enough.. and im all set to mod mine as soon as they show up.
> 
> Cant wait to get rid of that gigabyte blue and make em red to match my black and red themed pc


Same! I have the leds but don't have the card, getting it next week , should take two days to arrive


----------



## KanYarK

So indeed it works, I apologize for the cellphone pics but here is the final result.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So indeed it works, I apologize for the cellphone pics but here is the final result.


Awesome job man! Glad to see someone finish this mod. I am in the middle of changing to an ncase so i may not be changing the leds anymore


----------



## lef1337




----------



## Ararrr

What is the deal with your warranty? Did gigabyte ever decide if this LED mod voids the warranty?


----------



## JP7even

So, my red leds arrived, I was scared that they weren't the good ones because they're are tinier than I thought, but I measured them and they're good


----------



## Obyboby

Cool! KanYark, could you please post a link for the LEDs you purchased? Nice work!

edit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 10 of the 335 SMD LEDs I posted earlier in white. They are coming from China so who knows how long it will take to get here. I haven't even ordered the cards yet because I can't find them in stock anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I plan on using the white ones and then playing with some colored filters as someone has mentioned above.
> 
> Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-pure-white-55006500k-1000mcd-110deg-p-383.html


I think I found it









Done! Ordered 10x pure white, 10x red, 10x green. Probably going to use the white ones tho xD


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Cool! KanYark, could you please post a link for the LEDs you purchased? Nice work!
> 
> edit
> I think I found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done! Ordered 10x pure white, 10x red, 10x green. Probably going to use the white ones tho xD


You should have ordered on EBAY at the link I posted, they come from France.

Anyway, let's test them!














































I used the diode tester on my multimeter









1+One pics


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> You should have ordered on EBAY at the link I posted, they come from France.


OMG, I completely forgot about that







that's ok, I might just have to wait a bit longer


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So indeed it works, I apologize for the cellphone pics but here is the final result.


looks great! Now im jones'n to get mine done


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So indeed it works, I apologize for the cellphone pics but here is the final result.


Wooot, they look gorgeous.

Great work.

Now if I had the tools or balls to even do this...


----------



## jlazenby1

White looks great! Any word on if the red LEDs work? I already ordered them and if anything I'll post pics when I get them but was hoping for an A OK to go for it lol


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlazenby1*
> 
> White looks great! Any word on if the red LEDs work? I already ordered them and if anything I'll post pics when I get them but was hoping for an A OK to go for it lol


LOL, why wouldn't they? As long as they are the same model as the stock ones, I don't think the color would matter. I ordered 10x green, 10x white and 10x red and will problably use the red color


----------



## jlazenby1

Quote: Yes, but make sure you use the right resistor otherwise it wont be the correct brightness.

Thats why im thinking they may not, still got high hopes but white and blue are very similar vs other colors so its kind of a gamble on how theyll react. Still ordered red so either way ill find out soon enough whether they work or not..


----------



## Obyboby

Resistor? Do we have to purchase resistors as well?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlazenby1*
> 
> Quote: Yes, but make sure you use the right resistor otherwise it wont be the correct brightness.
> 
> Thats why im thinking they may not, still got high hopes but white and blue are very similar vs other colors so its kind of a gamble on how theyll react. Still ordered red so either way ill find out soon enough whether they work or not..


yes thats what I was thinking as well. White and blue both typically have the same high draw, while others such as red and yellow and amber are lower draws which may need stronger resistors so they dont pop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Resistor? Do we have to purchase resistors as well?


perhaps. i do not have the equipment to test everything so hopefully when some others get to testing red we will know for sure.

I will be updating the main post soon with more info. thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Obyboby

How to find out? The LEDs just don't light up?


----------



## Comp4k

The only reason why I haven't upgraded my GPU from the GTX 680 is because there aren't any that fit my color scheme of Black/White. This mod now solves that problem, +rep for all your work. Maybe i'll pick up one of these cards come Christmas time.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> The only reason why I haven't upgraded my GPU from the GTX 680 is because there aren't any that fit my color scheme of Black/White. This mod now solves that problem, +rep for all your work. Maybe i'll pick up one of these cards come Christmas time.


glad it helped! this is definitely the best 970 in my opinion and I feel like the lights were the only downfall. you wont be disappointed if you get one and can turn them off until you have time to change it to white


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Subscribed. Really keen to try this when I pick up my G1. Blue is fine, but I'd rather have no LED (I can just unplug it) or white to fit my Fractal white/black build.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Subscribed. Really keen to try this when I pick up my G1. Blue is fine, but I'd rather have no LED (I can just unplug it) or white to fit my Fractal white/black build.


You can turn it off from the Nvidia Experience app.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> You can turn it off from the Nvidia Experience app.


Even better. Cheers!


----------



## OxygeenHD

Looking great !







i will try ttht when i'll have my 970. Maybe replace LEDs by white ones like you, or, paint the entire plastic shroud in white and make the Windforce logo black ^^


----------



## hollowtek

Gigabyte owners rejoice!


----------



## Snyp3r

I'm new to case/part modding but decided to jump in because those blue LEDs are an eyesore...
Can anyone please give me a few tips, perhaps a basic list of what to do, on how to change the lights, I would hate to screw something up.
Also,
http://www.ledlightsworld.com/smd-335-series-leds-c-93_96.html
these lights (or the white variant) were mentioned previously, would these work? would I need to purchase a resistor?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyp3r*
> 
> I'm new to case/part modding but decided to jump in because those blue LEDs are an eyesore...
> Can anyone please give me a few tips, perhaps a basic list of what to do, on how to change the lights, I would hate to screw something up.
> Also,
> http://www.ledlightsworld.com/smd-335-series-leds-c-93_96.html
> these lights (or the white variant) were mentioned previously, would these work? would I need to purchase a resistor?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi







those are the LEDs I've purchased and they are the exact same item some other user of this board has bought. I still have to figure out whether or not we need a resistance to get the lights to work. My LEDs should be here in a couple of weeks, in the meantime I'm thinking of buying another card LOL. So I can test this mod on one, and if it goes well, apply it to the second one too


----------



## Snyp3r

Okay, when you get those installed, be sure to mention it here, that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Is there a US-based seller of those LEDs? I tried looking and couldn't find any; was wondering if anyone else had luck. Don't wanna pay a hefty shipping price from Asia.

Thanks OP and all modders for getting this done and figuring it out


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Is there a US-based seller of those LEDs? I tried looking and couldn't find any; was wondering if anyone else had luck. Don't wanna pay a hefty shipping price from Asia.
> 
> Thanks OP and all modders for getting this done and figuring it out


Shipping on these LED's should be under $1 or free even as they're so small. If they're charging you more then say $2 you're likely being ripped off.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Shipping on these LED's should be under $1 or free even as they're so small. If they're charging you more then say $2 you're likely being ripped off.










That's disappointing, I think I was being charged $8... I'll take a look again at the same site.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's disappointing, I think I was being charged $8... I'll take a look again at the same site.


The LED's are tiny, I've bought bigger LED's for my car with free postage so I don't see why they could get away with $8 on such small LED's.


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> The LED's are tiny, I've bought bigger LED's for my car with free postage so I don't see why they could get away with $8 on such small LED's.


well when there is no US seller for these little buggers you kinda got no choice. i got 10 reds coming from china. (been two weeks and haven't gotten them yet) im going to use 4 as i got 2 cards to do.... so i guess if some one wants a couple i have no problem sending them to you as long as you are in the US. i'd just throw em a envelope and slap a stamp on them. but wont do this until i got mine modded. just to be on the safe side encase i break a few or something...doubt i will...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> well when there is no US seller for these little buggers you kinda got no choice. i got 10 reds coming from china. (been two weeks and haven't gotten them yet) im going to use 4 as i got 2 cards to do.... so i guess if some one wants a couple i have no problem sending them to you as long as you are in the US. i'd just throw em a envelope and slap a stamp on them. but wont do this until i got mine modded. just to be on the safe side encase i break a few or something...doubt i will...


Yeah fair enough, I ordered all my LED's from China too and they're coming to Australia which generally costs more for no real reason.

Anyway, $8 shipping is still crazy either way.


----------



## JP7even

So nobody else did it? xD


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> well when there is no US seller for these little buggers you kinda got no choice. i got 10 reds coming from china. (been two weeks and haven't gotten them yet) im going to use 4 as i got 2 cards to do.... so i guess if some one wants a couple i have no problem sending them to you as long as you are in the US. i'd just throw em a envelope and slap a stamp on them. but wont do this until i got mine modded. just to be on the safe side encase i break a few or something...doubt i will...


Dude I am down.

I'll even pay the U.S. Shipping costs with it. What color did you get? I'm looking for white.


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Dude I am down.
> 
> I'll even pay the U.S. Shipping costs with it. What color did you get? I'm looking for white.


sorry...i got red ones


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> So nobody else did it? xD


as soon as i get mine im going to do it.....i got my soldering iron...soldering braid/wick and solder and i watched like 20 youtube videos on how to de-solder and solder and going to practice on some old pc parts tomorrow.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Aw darn. Thanks tho! You cool BD


----------



## jlazenby1

Got my Red LEDs, so tiny haha Ill be swapping tomorrow (gotta work tonight) and Ill post pics if everything goes well


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlazenby1*
> 
> Got my Red LEDs, so tiny haha Ill be swapping tomorrow (gotta work tonight) and Ill post pics if everything goes well


good luck with it...cant wait to see how it turns out

Saw a train today with over-sea containers on it....thought to myself "wonder if my LED's are on that one"


----------



## jlazenby1

Well taht was a waste of time, now my LEDs just dont work. Ill tell you all right now, you need one hell of a fine tipped soldering iron and a lot more soldering skill then i have, good luck everyone.


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlazenby1*
> 
> Well taht was a waste of time, now my LEDs just dont work. Ill tell you all right now, you need one hell of a fine tipped soldering iron and a lot more soldering skill then i have, good luck everyone.


wow...sorry to hear that


----------



## jlazenby1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> wow...sorry to hear that


All good, I knew the risk when i started. Im just gonna paint the WINDFORCE logo to match my pc and possibly paint the frame of the GPU too. I did email Gigabyte to see if I could get a replacement LED setup but still no reply there, oh well, life goes on haha


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlazenby1*
> 
> All good, I knew the risk when i started. Im just gonna paint the WINDFORCE logo to match my pc and possibly paint the frame of the GPU too. I did email Gigabyte to see if I could get a replacement LED setup but still no reply there, oh well, life goes on haha


Aw shucks.

I'm not so skilled either so I've been hesitant to try.

That's a good work around, I like the painting idea.

Just to be safe I would get some automotive paint so heat and wear don't ruin the finish as quickly.

I would be interested in an update if you can


----------



## jlazenby1

I use model car paint lol It seems to work pretty good but ill def look into the auto paint next time im using any and no prob on an update, ill prob finish up soon


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlazenby1*
> 
> I use model car paint lol It seems to work pretty good but ill def look into the auto paint next time im using any and no prob on an update, ill prob finish up soon


Oh nice, good call.

Sweet we'll be waiting


----------



## Obyboby

Oh come on guys, no pics of red LEDs mod yet?? I'm running out of time, need to decide between G1 gaming and MSI gaming, if the red LEDs work I will keep the Gigabyte and mod the logo so that it fits in my case while keeping the superb G1 gaming performance







(and I'm still waiting for my LEDs to be delivered..damn, should have ordered them from France as someone suggested)


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Oh come on guys, no pics of red LEDs mod yet?? I'm running out of time, need to decide between G1 gaming and MSI gaming, if the red LEDs work I will keep the Gigabyte and mod the logo so that it fits in my case while keeping the superb G1 gaming performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I'm still waiting for my LEDs to be delivered..damn, should have ordered them from France as someone suggested)


LOL Soon as i get mine...probably still out in the middle of the ocean on a container ship still..probably the very same ship your LED's are on


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Oh come on guys, no pics of red LEDs mod yet?? I'm running out of time, need to decide between G1 gaming and MSI gaming, if the red LEDs work I will keep the Gigabyte and mod the logo so that it fits in my case while keeping the superb G1 gaming performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I'm still waiting for my LEDs to be delivered..damn, should have ordered them from France as someone suggested)


If white leds work fine, why wouldn't red ones? Be patient.









Next up RGB G1s...any takers?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If white leds work fine, why wouldn't red ones? Be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up RGB G1s...any takers?


I had the RGB mod in mind to be honest.... but too lazy to work out a solution







anyway, lemme try with RED leds then we'll see


----------



## Teleck

what a pain in the arse them LED's were a lot smaller then i imagined....but i got one done



the pic isnt that good. its a deep red...a perfect deep red.

the solder wick worked really good. i got all the solder off that i could. then laid a little dot on each space left and then tinned the prongs on the LED's. then with tweezers set it on top holding it down and just touched it and it flowed together.

The LED's where pretty tiny.. had a few shoot of my tweezers never to be found again (until i vacuum that is)

but very happy with the outcome


----------



## Teleck

heres a pic that shows the color a little bit better. but still a bad pic....blah


----------



## Teleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If white leds work fine, why wouldn't red ones? Be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up RGB G1s...any takers?


yes the red ones work


----------



## Obyboby

OMG, Awesome!!! Can't wait to put the red LEDs in my two cards too!!! 2nd card and LEDs should be here by next week! Nice work man btw


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> heres a pic that shows the color a little bit better. but still a bad pic....blah


Wow! Which site did you order from again? Gotta mod mine, now that I see yours


----------



## Snyp3r

Teleck, could you possibly link me to the LEDs you bought?


----------



## Maxalici0us

I just bought those leds for my GTX 970 G1 will try to swap the leds, please let me know if it will work using those leds or not plus i am not expert about doing this so i would appreciate the help.

Do i need resistance or any of that stuff u guys u guys are talking about or just remove the old leds and add the new ones in place then put everything back again and done.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=140908155354&alt=web


----------



## Teleck

i got the ones i used from here

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-red-600630nm-100mcd-110deg-p-385.html

but the ones that others linked that are on ebay seem to be the same and you might get them cheaper and faster that way......was about $12 for 10 of them and 3 weeks to get to my house in the US


----------



## Teleck

Just to let you all know. it wasnt that easy. and you can very easily screw your led ribbon up with too much heat! i used a solder iron with a very pointy end set at 20 Watts. if you go hot and touch the little resistor next to the LED you could unseat it and that would not be good, heres some pictures of my iron and some of when i was doing the job.

i had my soldering iron set to 20 Watts...i got this beauty from Radio Shack

this is the end of the iron...notice its pretty sharp..much like the tip of a pencil

My make shift 3rd hand


this one here i dont know what happened..it looks a mess...some moisture got on it some how...i wiped it off and then re-heated the solder and it sat down in place


here you see the old LED is removed.. heres where you get a little solder on your iron and carefully touch it to the dots that the LED leads connect to. try and get a little drop on each one. then all you have to do is set the LED on top (holding with your hand-dandy tweezers) and touching the iron to it..thus melting the solder allowing the leads to stick in place completing the connection

My solder...and the solder wick...used the wick to clean up the area were the old LED was, so i could apply the dot of solder for the new LED (search youtube for removing solder or solder wick to see how it works)


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyp3r*
> 
> Teleck, could you possibly link me to the LEDs you bought?


Hey @Snyp3r I'll split the costs for a pack of 10 with you... I only need 2 of them. Split 5 per person?


----------



## souldriver

Repped and subbed. Blue isn't horrible but the white will fit my build much better. I'm surprised used they havent taken advantage of the rgb led craze.


----------



## InanimateAlex

Wish I could make a green strip for mine, Honestly Im am too incompetant for this fine kind of work so I will probably just unplug mine


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InanimateAlex*
> 
> Wish I could make a green strip for mine, Honestly Im am too incompetant for this fine kind of work so I will probably just unplug mine


Just a fair warning, I think some of the led power connectors are real tight so it'll take some wiggling.

You can also always turn it off via software.

And if you're more of a flashy guy, there's different lighting effects like SLI enabled, Lightning, Random and others.


----------



## souldriver

there is a new controller, from aqua computer I believe, that controlls case lighting in various ways including by temperature. With all the talk about how tiny the leds are, the rgb led itself may not fit without more modding but it would be interesting.


----------



## Maxalici0us

I ordered my leds and waiting for them to arrive, my advice to you instead of doing it self because most of you got no experience on doing this better just take it to an expert who knows how to solder things and he will just remove those leds and add the new one that's it.
The price is not much that you will pay won't be much compared to avoiding messing everything up plus if the guy who will fix it at the shop can't do it they will just give you a straight answer no but if someone who can then they will be able to do it and for sure they will be doing a really good job at it unless you are an expert then better to do it ur self.
I will be sharing my pictures very soon for a modified GTX 970 G1 RED LED plus my imba first gaming rig that is almost fully built but still under minor modifications and tweaks.

Peace and luv


----------



## Obyboby

My LEDs arrived in my country, should be here any day now.


----------



## Insert name

Hello everyone and awesome efforts to everyone so far! I just joined for this thread and it has given me some hope that the compromise of proformance over aesthetics has shifted. I'm awaiting my next build to arrive and have been fretting the blue glow harshing my my black and green setup. I was wondering if anyone would mind assisting me in finding an acceptable green led that is accessable in Australia? I have tried searching eBay and even the other links but I'm not confidant in which one will do the job. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Maxalici0us

I would recommend you to get the same ones i bought but i can't confirm it because i still didn't receive mine yet.
But i would say they should be exactly the same like the original one's except the color is red.
Also the seller i bought from is on ebay and it doesn't take so long for the shipping so that would be ur best choice.

that isn't the hard part but replacing them that would be, my advice is to find someone who knows how to do it like a computer shop or some place who knows how to do soldering for that kind of stuff and let them do it.
They will have the good hand for it and all the needed tools plus experience.

Don't be fooled by those who done it at this thread but some of them are already experienced in this plus they got lucky as well so don't test your luck because you got no experience so luck alone won't work this time unless you are extremely lucky and that is very rare.
You can find the link for the one's i bought at one of my upper posts.
I hope i did you some good advice because i know for sure that it will be really annoying for you if it didn't work out because you won't be able to replace it but again that's what we want, we want to get the red color so the risk is a must but take your caution as well in consideration and play your odds right.

Peace and love max.

I will be posting mine once it is done and i will make it right that's for sure.


----------



## Insert name

Hello Max and thanks a lot for the reply but I checked your link prior to posting and unfortunately they don't post to Australia. I've searched eBay here using the same titles and combos of key words and no luck, there's strips an larger led's but not anything I think will work. I am confidant I can do it although my experience is mainly home and car audio installations, I've never attempted soldering on this small a scale, when I open it up I'll make an assessment, if it looks to risky I have an acquaintance that should be able to do it for me. Thanks again Max, I'll search back through everyone's links and double check I didn't miss something.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Hey
I ordered 10 so i can send you the extra one's i got after i am done.
I will be able to send them to you by DHL for free so it won't cost you anything and will be fast.

Peace and love max.


----------



## Insert name

Thank you for the very kind offer and I wouldn't right if ur costs weren't at the very least covered. Are you getting green LED's as well as red?


----------



## Maxalici0us

I am only getting the red ones and their will be no cost for me as i work for DHL so i can manage that for you but i only ordered the red ones.

Let me know if you need them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insert name*
> 
> Hello Max and thanks a lot for the reply but I checked your link prior to posting and unfortunately they don't post to Australia. I've searched eBay here using the same titles and combos of key words and no luck, there's strips an larger led's but not anything I think will work. I am confidant I can do it although my experience is mainly home and car audio installations, I've never attempted soldering on this small a scale, when I open it up I'll make an assessment, if it looks to risky I have an acquaintance that should be able to do it for me. Thanks again Max, I'll search back through everyone's links and double check I didn't miss something.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> I am only getting the red ones and their will be no cost for me as i work for DHL so i can manage that for you but i only ordered the red ones.
> 
> Let me know if you need them.


Is this offer individual or to the group?









I'd be willing to pay the price of each individual LED!


----------



## sgtgates

This is great guys! Im building a green build wit h he 970 windforce and and would love to swap the leds to green for my buddy!

Help me with a link to the green leds?

Im pumped looks awesome


----------



## Snyp3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Hey @Snyp3r I'll split the costs for a pack of 10 with you... I only need 2 of them. Split 5 per person?


Thanks for the offer, but I live in Aus, so that may not work out, assuming you are from another country. Also another issue is the fact that I'm having doubts as to whether or not I possess the required skill needed to change them. For a novice, it feels like a nerve wracking task, modifying a $480ish piece of hardware...
I had a look at it a while ago, but promptly gave up after staring at it for a bit


----------



## Maxalici0us

Thats for the group








I would love to help so i can send you the extra red leds i got once i am done with mine.

I will make sure to send u pm


----------



## Insert name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> I am only getting the red ones and their will be no cost for me as i work for DHL so i can manage that for you but i only ordered the red ones. Thanks a lot for the offer Max but I really need green leds to match the black and green colours and I also live in Australia so I would imagine postage would cost. If I have no luck with sourcing the green leds I'll just probably turn the light off.
> 
> Let me know if you need them.


----------



## Insert name

That quote didn't work as expected....


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Thats for the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to help so i can send you the extra red leds i got once i am done with mine.
> 
> I will make sure to send u pm


You, sir, are great. Let me know how many you have left over, and the unit cost including original shipping!


----------



## Snyp3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insert name*
> 
> That quote didn't work as expected....


Haha!


----------



## Insert name

BOOM! lol


----------



## Insert name

If you couldn't decipher my "quote" Max, I really needgreen leds to match my setup, thanks for the very thoughtful offer though. Has anyone had any luck with green leds accessable in Australia ?


----------



## IcarusLSC

This is a great thread, and I want to try doing this mod with the two Gigabyte 970's I have. Does anyone have some extra white leds they'd sell me please? Which link was the recommended place to get them if not?
Can't wait to try this out, looks nice from the posts I've seen here!
Thanks all


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> This is a great thread, and I want to try doing this mod with the two Gigabyte 970's I have. Does anyone have some extra white leds they'd sell me please? Which link was the recommended place to get them if not?
> Can't wait to try this out, looks nice from the posts I've seen here!
> Thanks all


IIRC i think the leds are around page 10? could be totally wrong. im in my finals week but after this is over I will be updating the main post with links to the Leds to buy.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Page 10? I only see 8 pages here so far









I see a few links through out them, but is the ledlightsworld.com one the best?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Does one need a soldering iron for this? I don't own one, so am I pretty much SOL on doing this?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Does one need a soldering iron for this? I don't own one, so am I pretty much SOL on doing this?


Yeah you will need a soldering iron for it, and at that a pretty fine/good quality one unfortunately. Do you have a friend with one and soldering skills at all?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah you will need a soldering iron for it, and at that a pretty fine/good quality one unfortunately. Do you have a friend with one and soldering skills at all?


Unfortunately no and no









Looks like these 970s will be ruining my all white case.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Unfortunately no and no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like these 970s will be ruining my all white case.


Geez, how many do you have?









Best way is to just unplug the board or tape over it I guess. You could try something like cellophane too maybe but I don't know how that would go in a warm environment.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Geez, how many do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best way is to just unplug the board or tape over it I guess. You could try something like cellophane too maybe but I don't know how that would go in a warm environment.


For my new build I will have two. I will just leave them blue I guess, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Matt-Matt

No worries, have fun with your build


----------



## Snyp3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> For my new build I will have two. I will just leave them blue I guess, thanks for clarifying.


If you go into "Nvidia GeForce Experience" and find LED visualizer you can disable the lights.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> For my new build I will have two. I will just leave them blue I guess, thanks for clarifying.


If you have an all white build, little blue accents here and there would be cool. Multicoloured builds are just as cool as two-tone builds. In fact, they're nicer. They're just harder to pull off.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you have an all white build, little blue accents here and there would be cool. Multicoloured builds are just as cool as two-tone builds. In fact, they're nicer. They're just harder to pull off.


Yeah, I've got a gunmetal Corsair 750D case for this build with 3 white 140mm LED fans to really light the inside up. My Soundblaster Z has a red LED in it, so it was going to be all white inside with that hint of red LED as a nice color splash. I am a huge Ohio State fan, so the concept of red (SBZ), white (fans), and grey (case) was great for me....but I will I guess just have to deal with a little blue mixed in there too. It will be...uh...patriotic, I guess. I am sure it will look fine, just really wish there was an easier way to change them to either red or white.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Yeah, I've got a gunmetal Corsair 750D case for this build with 3 white 140mm LED fans to really light the inside up. My Soundblaster Z has a red LED in it, so it was going to be all white inside with that hint of red LED as a nice color splash. I am a huge Ohio State fan, so the concept of red (SBZ), white (fans), and grey (case) was great for me....but I will I guess just have to deal with a little blue mixed in there too. It will be...uh...patriotic, I guess. I am sure it will look fine, just really wish there was an easier way to change them to either red or white.


Well, if you already have splashes of other colours, I'd say turn the LED off. It'll just be the white logo then. That's what I'll do if I don't like the blue LED inside my white/black build, which will also have a splash of red here and there.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, if you already have splashes of other colours, I'd say turn the LED off. It'll just be the white logo then. That's what I'll do if I don't like the blue LED inside my white/black build, which will also have a splash of red here and there.


I wonder if the white LEDs from my fans will shine enough to light the backplate up enough to still make it looks cool when the LED is turned off. I will have to experiment for sure, but my circumstance (no soldering iron) makes it a pretty clean cut decision for me - try it with the LED on and off, and pick whichever looks best, lol


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I wonder if the white LEDs from my fans will shine enough to light the backplate up enough to still make it looks cool when the LED is turned off. I will have to experiment for sure, but my circumstance (no soldering iron) makes it a pretty clean cut decision for me - try it with the LED on and off, and pick whichever looks best, lol


If your fan LED's are quite strong then it should offer more than enough to glow to encompass the GPU too. I think it could look awesome! I hate too much light, anyway. It ruins the subtleties and distracts you while gaming-or while doing anything for that matter. I like an understated glow that offers temperate illumination rather than a miniature radiated star constantly shining in the corner of your eye.


----------



## pedro123014

Does anyone know if I can buy this LED for the GTX 970? I bought the normal version without the LED.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Anyone suggest the best place to buy leds?

Thanks


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> Anyone suggest the best place to buy leds?
> 
> Thanks


Amazon


----------



## Maxalici0us

My fellow brothers in graphics,
i say a big NO to blue leds for our graphics, we will not accept this and we will not be slaves for the higher authority that gives us no option but to obey them.
We my friends are not noobs, WE ARE GAMERS, we will find our own path, We shall succeed.

My red leds ordered from ebay sold by a french seller just arrived to my shop and ship account so after couple of days i will Get them then i will start working on it right away, once i succeed and i know i will







i will be sharing my pictures with you all and that would be the first time i reveal my newly built gaming rig online.

Give it by end of this week.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Ordered red from ebay! Will probably mod early Jan. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CrusherW9

I'm looking for some green ones. The only "green 335 smd" led's I could find are on strips and aren't the cheapest. Back to those OSRAM led's, the LTY8SG is the green version of the white ones previously mentioned in this thread. I'm wondering if they would work?

Link: http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=LT_Y8SG-V2AB-36virtualkey62510000virtualkey720-LTY8SGV2AB36


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> I'm looking for some green ones. The only "green 335 smd" led's I could find are on strips and aren't the cheapest. Back to those OSRAM led's, the LTY8SG is the green version of the white ones previously mentioned in this thread. I'm wondering if they would work?
> 
> Link: http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=LT_Y8SG-V2AB-36virtualkey62510000virtualkey720-LTY8SGV2AB36


Green one's would be hard to find.

Just try to find one that looks the same like what we posted here.


----------



## vladthegreat

Thank you guys for all of your help. I have successfully completed the swap. I have dual gtx 980s and with my Rampage V Extreme black and red system, i just couldnt have those awful blue lights!!!
So I received my LEDs from China BIG THANKS TO KANYARK!!! I ordered them through LEDLightsWorld
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KanYarK*
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 10 of the 335 SMD LEDs I posted earlier in white. They are coming from China so who knows how long it will take to get here. I haven't even ordered the cards yet because I can't find them in stock anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I plan on using the white ones and then playing with some colored filters as someone has mentioned above.
> 
> Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-pure-white-55006500k-1000mcd-110deg-p-383.html


They have Blue Green Red Yellow warm white and pure white on the LEDlightsworld site
Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/smd-335-series-leds-c-93_96.html?zenid=de68376bc2d98a2b2d23a4145c3fb49e

I placed the order on 12/7/14 i got a shipping confirmation on 12/8/14 (mind you this is PST since i am on the west coast)
I received my box on 12/12/14!! needless to say i got excited and went straight to it.
It took me literally 10 minutes to do the whole thing. The hardest thing was waiting for my soldering iron to heat up









Here is before:
PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR BAD QUALITY PICTURES, WILL BE UPLOADING A HIGH QUALITY VIDEO ON MY PROCESS OF DOING THIS TONIGHT.


After:


By the way while i think it is super simple there should be some implied risk in doing this as well!! just so you know i am not responsible in your damage of your video card in any way... even though essentially the only thing you could damage is the LED board and it is purely for looks.


----------



## vladthegreat

waiting for my reply to get approved by admins... but crusher that website that Kanyark posted, i purchased my red ones from. They also sell green, pure white, soft white, blue, red and yellow.


----------



## Obyboby

My LEDs are being processed at my local post office, I checked today. Perhaps they will be at my address by tomorrow. Still unsure on the color to choose. I ordered green, white and red.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Looks great! Looking forward to your update. This is the same exact color I'm going for!









There were concerns that an extra resistor was needed for red. I suppose that's not the case, eh?


----------



## vladthegreat

Oddly Enough since I am not knowledgable in ANYTHING electronic... I even asked my wife to buy me a arduino starters kit for christmas because after doing this little soldering project and it turning out ok. I love it.
But since i dont know what the heck im doing and just did as the other people did in the thread. It does not seem to cause any problems. I did do a little research and found out that both Sides of the little white pad where the leds are marked "R1" and "R2" that got me thinking that R1 an R2 meant Resistor 1 and 2... so i looked at them through a magnifing glass and it had the number 151 on it. So i further researched "smd resistor 151" and sure enough i found online what looks like the resistor is below... and you can buy them from mouser and other places.
"Description: Thin Film Resistors - SMD 1/10W Regular 150ohm 0.1% 25ppm"

So if anyone here is technical about this kind of stuff. Can you tell is if there should be any problems?

I tried looking on these LED series resistor calculators and figuring them out. but there is a needed supply voltage... and I would need to get my volt meter out for that.

but editing video of the soldering right now.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Oddly Enough since I am not knowledgable in ANYTHING electronic... I even asked my wife to buy me a arduino starters kit for christmas because after doing this little soldering project and it turning out ok. I love it.
> But since i dont know what the heck im doing and just did as the other people did in the thread. It does not seem to cause any problems. I did do a little research and found out that both Sides of the little white pad where the leds are marked "R1" and "R2" that got me thinking that R1 an R2 meant Resistor 1 and 2... so i looked at them through a magnifing glass and it had the number 151 on it. So i further researched "smd resistor 151" and sure enough i found online what looks like the resistor is below... and you can buy them from mouser and other places.
> "Description: Thin Film Resistors - SMD 1/10W Regular 150ohm 0.1% 25ppm"
> 
> So if anyone here is technical about this kind of stuff. Can you tell is if there should be any problems?
> 
> I tried looking on these LED series resistor calculators and figuring them out. but there is a needed supply voltage... and I would need to get my volt meter out for that.
> 
> but editing video of the soldering right now.


Thanks for fast reply!







Looking forward to that vid. It'll make modding mine a lot easier


----------



## vladthegreat

So had some issues getting my video editing software to run. But I think I have fixed it. I will complete the edit when I get home and post it later today.


----------



## CrusherW9

I went to LEDLightWorld and found the green leds. I then remembered why I forgot about them having them; $9 shipping for some tiny, lightweight leds. Ended up just buying them. I'm attending a company LAN party in early January and gotta have my case be looking sweg.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Thank you guys for all of your help. I have successfully completed the swap. I have dual gtx 980s and with my Rampage V Extreme black and red system, i just couldnt have those awful blue lights!!!
> So I received my LEDs from China BIG THANKS TO KANYARK!!! I ordered them through LEDLightsWorld
> They have Blue Green Red Yellow warm white and pure white on the LEDlightsworld site
> Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/smd-335-series-leds-c-93_96.html?zenid=de68376bc2d98a2b2d23a4145c3fb49e
> 
> I placed the order on 12/7/14 i got a shipping confirmation on 12/8/14 (mind you this is PST since i am on the west coast)
> I received my box on 12/12/14!! needless to say i got excited and went straight to it.
> It took me literally 10 minutes to do the whole thing. The hardest thing was waiting for my soldering iron to heat up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is before:
> PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR BAD QUALITY PICTURES, WILL BE UPLOADING A HIGH QUALITY VIDEO ON MY PROCESS OF DOING THIS TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> By the way while i think it is super simple there should be some implied risk in doing this as well!! just so you know i am not responsible in your damage of your video card in any way... even though essentially the only thing you could damage is the LED board and it is purely for looks.


Great job man & well done.

My leds arrived and i will be trying to replace the old blue leds with the red ones very soon.

Will let you know how will it go and i will be posting some pictures too.

I and everyone here would appreciate your feedback and tips on how you did it to avoid any mistakes while we are doing it also a video would be a really great idea and much appreciated.

I am planning to take mine to a place that does this kind of stuff, they will be having experience on how to do it properly without messing it up.
As simple and easy this can be still can go wrong so better if you got no experience doing soldering or not sure about how to do it then take it to a place who can easily replace the blue leds for the new ones for a cheap fee which i am sure you wouldn't mind paying for to get it done.

Will be sharing my pictures very soon in couple of days and hope to see more successful stories n' hope mine will be a successful one too ☺


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Oddly Enough since I am not knowledgable in ANYTHING electronic... I even asked my wife to buy me a arduino starters kit for christmas because after doing this little soldering project and it turning out ok. I love it.
> But since i dont know what the heck im doing and just did as the other people did in the thread. It does not seem to cause any problems. I did do a little research and found out that both Sides of the little white pad where the leds are marked "R1" and "R2" that got me thinking that R1 an R2 meant Resistor 1 and 2... so i looked at them through a magnifing glass and it had the number 151 on it. So i further researched "smd resistor 151" and sure enough i found online what looks like the resistor is below... and you can buy them from mouser and other places.
> "Description: Thin Film Resistors - SMD 1/10W Regular 150ohm 0.1% 25ppm"
> 
> So if anyone here is technical about this kind of stuff. Can you tell is if there should be any problems?
> 
> I tried looking on these LED series resistor calculators and figuring them out. but there is a needed supply voltage... and I would need to get my volt meter out for that.
> 
> but editing video of the soldering right now.


Great info about the resistors, i am sure someone will find that useful but why do you need that for? You were able to swap your leds without any problems so you should keep the same resistors on that board as it is.

That will be helpful if someone accidentally burns the resistors in the swapping process or if you would like to build a new one and keep the original one in it's original state which i will try to do, it is very simple to get a small board samr like the white one you found inside of ur gtx 970 and add the leds n resistors on it just make sure that it will be the same size as the old one so it will fit properly inside of that logo so that wY you will have your leds modified and keeping the original one just in case if you decide to sell it so it will be same as it was when you got it or if you decided to switch to blue theme then you will be ready.


----------



## vladthegreat

Hey Maxalici0us,
Anything to help out anyone that needs even the slightest piece of info from this thread







all i know is sometimes i go to a thread looking for 1 specific thing and leave knowing so much more that i wanted to know but didnt think i would read there lol. If that makes sense!


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Hey Maxalici0us,
> Anything to help out anyone that needs even the slightest piece of info from this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i know is sometimes i go to a thread looking for 1 specific thing and leave knowing so much more that i wanted to know but didnt think i would read there lol. If that makes sense!


Couldn't agree better on that.

I wasn't trying to judge you on that but more of was trying to understand what are you up to or maybe knowing if i will have to change the resistors in that case so thats why i was asking for exactly the same reason you said above about knowing more than what you were looking for so i thought maybe you found or had info i didn't know about so i had to put it down on you like that ?

Cheers buddy and great job, wish me luck with my modding and keep us updated with ur video.


----------



## vladthegreat

oh no i didnt take it that way at all







all is good. I may have one or two other things up my sleeve as well. Due to the holidays coming up i may have some extra time on my hands. I will eventually start my own thread but will continue to post on here as long as it has to do with the led swap









Good luck with your modding







I did rigid acrylic tubing in my... and may i say it is a pain in the butt!!! but i think that is only because i chose the worst fittings


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> oh no i didnt take it that way at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all is good. I may have one or two other things up my sleeve as well. Due to the holidays coming up i may have some extra time on my hands. I will eventually start my own thread but will continue to post on here as long as it has to do with the led swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did rigid acrylic tubing in my... and may i say it is a pain in the butt!!! but i think that is only because i chose the worst fittings


Yeup i noticed and it looks great too, it's neat and not messy or ugly looking, my opinion that you did a great job.

Keep me updated to that if you will be posting more about your cooling system because i need to gain more experience on it then later i can work on mine for now i got my machine running on H100i and 5 case fans AF quite edition 120 & 140 getting really good temps but stress testing with prime95 makes temps unstable, tried to check with other stress testing programs everything is fine and no issues at all.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

I'm looking to do acrylic too! You didn't use bitspower did you?


----------



## vladthegreat

Nope monsoon.


----------



## Obyboby

And here are mine!! The light is not so yellowish - blame the iPhone 5's camera for that -_-"
They look sooooooo cool, I'm so happy I decided to go for this mod








I also received GREEN and RED LEDs, I might test the red ones soon







I like white for now


----------



## CrusherW9

Gah! I'm tempted to get another 970 just because they look better in pairs. Plus you get the spiffy alternating flashing option. Looks good, Obyboby!


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Nope monsoon.


Yikes, that's what I was going to go for after viewing that "Mission Critical" video. Chose Bitspower last minute.

If it's anything, your loop looks amazing!


----------



## Stryker300

Wow this is kinda crazy, 2 days ago I decided to go for a Red/Black combo with my case and I was thinking. "If only there was something to change this!" One google search later and here I am. However, I am not exactly skilled in soldering specifically, but I think my brother and I could figure it out as he knows more about soldering and such and has done it more than I.

My main concern at this point is -

I would like to see a video of it done if possible (Somebody mentioned they had one in the process, looking forward to that if its coming!)
I really don't want to pay 12$ for 10 tiny LED's or w/e, but if I must I will.

This is really neat and I love the idea, I always thought to myself when I got the card why not make it able to be different colors. Its a great idea.

It sucks that Gigabyte would not go along with this and have DIY kit or something, it would be awesome I think.

Great thread:thumb:

Hope to see more.

My specs -

ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
AMD FX 8350 @ 4.4Ghz
GTX 970 G1 Gaming
2x8 Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1866mhz
EVGA Supernova G2 750W
Corsair R300 Carbide (Soon to be NZXT H440)


----------



## vladthegreat

Hey guys. In a rush, I will comment more tomorrow but i wanted to hop in and say thanks for the support on this project. I have posted the video.



Hope this helps someone!
Going to bed, will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Stryker300

Great video! I think I should be able to pull this off thanks to the video.

Thank you!


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Let's all remember this holiday season to be thankful and give reps to OP and info providers


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Gah! I'm tempted to get another 970 just because they look better in pairs. Plus you get the spiffy alternating flashing option. Looks good, Obyboby!


Thanks, it does indeed!!! This weekend I'm going to try them in red, still can't decide what's best in my build! I was thinking of white + red but I'm not sure... We'll see, and of course I'll post some pics


----------



## Obyboby

Sorry for double posting, I had this pic on my phone but it seems that Tapatalk does not allow post editing? Anyway this pic is a bit better than the previous one.
Still, red could look awesome together with the red case lightning. Those LEDs are RGB though, so whenever I feel like a change I can switch to a different color scheme, and I'm not sure red would always look nice even with other colors









Only a test will tell me what the best choice is, so I will find out as soon as I have some spare time


----------



## vladthegreat

Thanks for the Rep guys







and Obyboby that looks sweet







thanks for the better looking pic.
which RGB model did you get?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Thanks for the Rep guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Obyboby that looks sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the better looking pic.
> which RGB model did you get?


Just to clarify, the RGB LEDs I'm talking about are the ones I use for my case, not the ones I used to replace the stock WINDFORCE logo LEDs







For that matter, i used pure white LEDs and will try red LEDs for the weekend. I might start looking into fitting RGB LEDs behind the logo, in order to control them using my NZXT Hue front panel. That would be simply ass-kicking cool


----------



## Obyboby

Today I tried and soldered the red LEDs - I now have one white logo and one red - can't decide which one is better! I'll just leave them like this for a while - The two colors look rather sexy after all


----------



## vladthegreat

It's always fun doing it yourself but if u screw up 500 plus dollars a piece is kind heartbreaking to ruin it. I must admit before I made video on other card I did the soldering job than the led would not work. So I desoldered them and tried again turns out I had the little feet placed down on the pads incorrectly







I wonder if u mix 1 blue 1 red if you will get a purple???


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> I wonder if u mix 1 blue 1 red if you will get a purple???


Haha, unbelievable, I thought the exact same thing a few minutes ago (and I thought of the same colors to mix LOL). It might get purple-ish but I don't think the color tone will be uniformed. Don't know if this is the right word to use, or even if does make sense in english lol.


----------



## CrusherW9

Here's an idea. Make the left led red and the right led white. If you have two cards, reverse it on the bottom one. Might look kinda cool.

EDIT: Got ninja'd


----------



## vladthegreat

Yes. if my little project kicks off nicely, I am considering what more i could do. Possibly RGB led, but if i was to go that far i would need to do some research by figuring out what parameters etc Nvidia Geforce Experience uses to Pulse. brighten, etc the LEDS. if it could be possible to make a program to do that combined with RGB LEDs the possibilities could be endless! I will get with some of my technical friends for that after the holidays too!


----------



## CrusherW9

Have any of you had problems with LED Visualizer not applying your settings on boot? Mine never works.


----------



## Shaded War

Why did they make the LED blue to begin with? Gigabyte seems to have a hard time letting go of their ugly blue color scheme they have on all their products.

I have a 970 G1 coming Friday and I'll probably just unplug the led after seeing this.


----------



## JP7even

did it in 10 minutes... just tested the card and as soon as it worked, I took the strip out to mod it xD

BTW don't kill me for the stock cooler, It will be swapped when I have money okay???







XD


----------



## vladthegreat

Nice job JP7even! looking sweet







thanks for the youtube comment . No shame in having stock cooler, upgrading takes time


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> 
> did it in 10 minutes... just tested the card and as soon as it worked, I took the strip out to mod it xD
> 
> BTW don't kill me for the stock cooler, It will be swapped when I have money okay???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD


Awesome work man and i like your rig, soon i will share mine.
Leds arrived just need time for the swapping and i will be sharing soon.


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Nice job JP7even! looking sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the youtube comment . No shame in having stock cooler, upgrading takes time


Yeah xD my cpu temps are awful, and I get throttling in minecraft... (no OC), really need a cooler ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Awesome work man and i like your rig, soon i will share mine.
> Leds arrived just need time for the swapping and i will be sharing soon.


What's your led colour? Haven't seen green or yellow yet ^^


----------



## Stryker300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> 
> did it in 10 minutes... just tested the card and as soon as it worked, I took the strip out to mod it xD
> 
> BTW don't kill me for the stock cooler, It will be swapped when I have money okay???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD


Sick looking build!

I don't mean to copy you at all, It seems to be popular and liked, but I am also going for a Red/black build with the red black H440.

Definitely going to attempt this Red LED swap too.

- I would recommend a Hyper 212 Evo, its bulky so make sure it fits, but for the price Its really worth it.

I run an AMD FX 8350 OC'd to 4.5Ghz on stock voltages, the max package temp was 56c, and the max socket temp was around 70c.

This was after 1.5 hours of Prime95 Small FFTs - IMO not so bad for air cooling.

Ordering those LEDs now.

build

Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5Ghz - hyper 212 evo w/ 2fans
16G Crucial BallistiX 1886Mhz
GTX 970 G1 Gaming
EVGA Supernova 750W G2


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stryker300*
> 
> Sick looking build!
> 
> I don't mean to copy you at all, It seems to be popular and liked, but I am also going for a Red/black build with the red black H440.
> 
> Definitely going to attempt this Red LED swap too.
> 
> - I would recommend a Hyper 212 Evo, its bulky so make sure it fits, but for the price Its really worth it.
> 
> I run an AMD FX 8350 OC'd to 4.5Ghz on stock voltages, the max package temp was 56c, and the max socket temp was around 70c.
> 
> This was after 1.5 hours of Prime95 Small FFTs - IMO not so bad for air cooling.
> 
> Ordering those LEDs now.
> 
> build
> 
> Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5Ghz - hyper 212 evo w/ 2fans
> 16G Crucial BallistiX 1886Mhz
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> EVGA Supernova 750W G2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Awesome work man and i like your rig, soon i will share mine.
> Leds arrived just need time for the swapping and i will be sharing soon.


Thanks man







where are you from? I posted some time ago an EBay link for a french seller so if you're in Europe it's better xD


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you from? I posted some time ago an EBay link for a french seller so if you're in Europe it's better xD


You will be Surprised if you know ?
I am Egyptian and currently living at Qatar so yo get my items from ebay i have to use my shop and ship account to buy from ebay then wait for my items to arrive to Qatar, i also bought from the French seller on ebay had to send them to my UK address.

Very delighted to see that your experience was a good one and you didn't struggle doing it so i am planning to take mine to a shop to do the swapping nicely and without any fail because i am no expert about doing this kind of stuff and i know it isn't so hard but still i don't have the right tools and for the money i will spend buying the tools i can pay less for someone to do it professionally and without any problems.

Also i am sure you will like my rig alot once you see it ?


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> You will be Surprised if you know ?
> I am Egyptian and currently living at Qatar so yo get my items from ebay i have to use my shop and ship account to buy from ebay then wait for my items to arrive to Qatar, i also bought from the French seller on ebay had to send them to my UK address.
> 
> Very delighted to see that your experience was a good one and you didn't struggle doing it so i am planning to take mine to a shop to do the swapping nicely and without any fail because i am no expert about doing this kind of stuff and i know it isn't so hard but still i don't have the right tools and for the money i will spend buying the tools i can pay less for someone to do it professionally and without any problems.
> 
> Also i am sure you will like my rig alot once you see it ?


Post some pics when you're done ^^


----------



## Janto

Hi guys.

Just registred to share my build with you too. As you all i´ve decided to buy the G1 from gigabyte because i dont care about power consumption. I just want a card that can hold there boost and is able for a bit of overclocking perhaps. But since my build is completely green, i´ve plan to do the mod too.
So i´ve bought green Led´s from the french seller too, took 3 days until they arrived here in germany. I will do the soldering today, but i will change my card proably not until christmas because i get some nice watercooling for my rig too. Then i will swap the cards and make some nice pics. So be agog for the first green mod shown in this thread.

cu then
and sorry for my propably bad english...


----------



## CrusherW9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janto*
> 
> So be agog for the first green mod shown in this thread.


My green LED's are in the mail but they won't be here for another 6-11 days and I'll be out of town until the 27th or 28th. It's a race!


----------



## Maxalici0us

Will collect my leds today and will try to get it swapped also today if i can if not then tomorrow i will.

I would Also love to see the green one m8 i am sure it will look awesome and sexy, hope you got the right green color that you want.


----------



## Janto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> My green LED's are in the mail but they won't be here for another 6-11 days and I'll be out of town until the 27th or 28th. It's a race!


Ahh, i don´t thing that it will be a huge challenge for me to be the first.







I am really curious about my own build and its improvements and will not wait a second longer than i need to finish it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Will collect my leds today and will try to get it swapped also today if i can if not then tomorrow i will.
> 
> I would Also love to see the green one m8 i am sure it will look awesome and sexy, hope you got the right green color that you want.


yeah i hope its a green like in the nvidia logo or the old gigabyte g1 sniper boards. Loved them even if i don´t have one.


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janto*
> 
> Ahh, i don´t thing that it will be a huge challenge for me to be the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really curious about my own build and its improvements and will not wait a second longer than i need to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i hope its a green like in the nvidia logo or the old gigabyte g1 sniper boards. Loved them even if i don´t have one.


Should be razer green, (like the blackwidow backlight) so it is pretty nice


----------



## Janto

Yeah i´ve done the soldering job today. Wasn´t that hard if you are concentrated and calm. Wanted to test the result quickly. So my plan to quickly remove my "old" 770 also from gigabyte and install the new modded card just for test purposes. But it turned out that this isin´t as easy as i thought. The 970 is really huge, even bigger than my 770... The main problem is that the graphics card doesn´t fit into my case that perfect...














After some research i´ve realised that my case supports gpu´s until the length of 30,4 cm or 11.96 inch but the 970 is official 31cm tall.But when i hold the gpu parallel to my case it looked like there would be enought space for it. So i´ve grabbed a ruler and measured the gpu on my own.. and it turned out that the card is exactly 29,8 cm. With this knowledge i´ve settled down. I guess with some more time and calm hands and a new concepts for my cable it will fit. Wish me luck. ^^

Conclusion time: Check the size dates if you buy a gpu.^^ Didn´t done it this time and got shocked about the size a gigabyte card need... This cooling concept is really massive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Should be razer green, (like the blackwidow backlight) so it is pretty nice


Sounds good. My side panel consists out of green glass so it will look even better.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janto*
> 
> Yeah i´ve done the soldering job today. Wasn´t that hard if you are concentrated and calm. Wanted to test the result quickly. So my plan to quickly remove my "old" 770 also from gigabyte and install the new modded card just for test purposes. But it turned out that this isin´t as easy as i thought. The 970 is really huge, even bigger than my 770... The main problem is that the graphics card doesn´t fit into my case that perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some research i´ve realised that my case supports gpu´s until the length of 30,4 cm or 11.96 inch but the 970 is official 31cm tall.But when i hold the gpu parallel to my case it looked like there would be enought space for it. So i´ve grabbed a ruler and measured the gpu on my own.. and it turned out that the card is exactly 29,8 cm. With this knowledge i´ve settled down. I guess with some more time and calm hands and a new concepts for my cable it will fit. Wish me luck. ^^
> 
> Conclusion time: Check the size dates if you buy a gpu.^^ Didn´t done it this time and got shocked about the size a gigabyte card need... This cooling concept is really massive.
> Sounds good. My side panel consists out of green glass so it will look even better.


I actually bought the MSI, then realized it didn't fit in my case and went with the Gigabyte instead. Glad I did, it's an amazing card!


----------



## Janto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> I actually bought the MSI, then realized it didn't fit in my case and went with the Gigabyte instead. Glad I did, it's an amazing card!


For sure?! Because the spec-sheets tell a different story. The gigabyte cards should be about 2-3 cm´s longer than the cards from msi


----------



## CrusherW9

That's what I was thinking as well. Maybe the MSI card is taller?


----------



## Stryker300

I haz everything ready to be swapped.

Just waiting on the LED's to be shipped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janto*
> 
> For sure?! Because the spec-sheets tell a different story. The gigabyte cards should be about 2-3 cm´s longer than the cards from msi


Yeah the G1 Gaming is about 12 inches long ( longer than all the other 970s I think)


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stryker300*
> 
> I haz everything ready to be swapped.
> 
> Just waiting on the LED's to be shipped.
> Yeah the G1 Gaming is about 12 inches long ( longer than all the other 970s I think)


I had to flip it a little to fit it in the h440 so I could clear the HDD bays in the front


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janto*
> 
> For sure?! Because the spec-sheets tell a different story. The gigabyte cards should be about 2-3 cm´s longer than the cards from msi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> That's what I was thinking as well. Maybe the MSI card is taller?


Sorry i forgot to specify, I have the In Win 901, so it was the GPU "height" clearance, not the length clearance that was the issue. Asus STRIX and MSI Gaming GTX 970 both have heat pipes that stick up like a skyscraper.

Still, can't reiterate just how happy I am with the Gigabyte though, which is surprising: I always thought Gigabyte makes crap-reliability products.


----------



## Maxalici0us

ok i officially messed it up but i didn't lose hope, i was able to find someone who can build an exactly identical twin for it for a price









now i provided him with all the information that he needs except for 2 questions i wasn't able to answer so i would appreciate your help.

1. What's the voltage ?

2. Does it soft or hard PCB?

i relive the answer to the #2 question is soft right? but what is the voltage required for it so he can assemble one like it that runs on the same volt like the stock one, that would be good for all of us to buy this module from him with the colors that we want and can keep the stock one as it is or even for those who damaged it like me can have the chance to finally get the light back and not only that but the desired choice of light as well.


----------



## vladthegreat

Max... how much is the price? I am currently in Hawaii on vacation. I get back next week and have some new video to make that might interest people who want to do this build... what exactly did you screw up?


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Max... how much is the price? I am currently in Hawaii on vacation. I get back next week and have some new video to make that might interest people who want to do this build... what exactly did you screw up?


When replacing the leds after that it won't work anymore, that isn't a problem anymore cos i was able to find someone on ebay who can replicate one exactly that is just like the stock.

So for those who got it damaged while replacing it that won't be a problem anymore they can get it fixed now and get the color they want and for those who can't yo the swapping or afraid to mess with the original parts now they can swap the whole thing easily and keep the original one as it is.

I just need to figure the answer to that question and then after that he will assemble the first module and dispatch it to me after testing if it works then he will be posting on ebay selling in different colors, i will make sure to link you guys but the question that i need an answer for is what is the voltage for that module.

Any ideas?


----------



## vladthegreat

ok just a heads up encase anyone else has that issue when they replace the LEDS.... please note the LED's have a very tiny profile that means they are super flat.... but they do have a correct side bottom and top. They are effected by polarity so if u have it upside down the + tab will be touching the - on the PCB.... you have to make sure the + touches +... unforutnatly the led are so small it is hard to see...

DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED... if it doesnt work just make sure they are installed correctly.
I do not have access to my PC so i am using lousy laptop to draw this on Microsoft Paint, but when i get home, I will take Closeup Macro photos of the LED... just to show you what i mean.

for now hope this helps out.










*so just a heads up... there is really no way to damage the PCB board unless you put your soldering iron through the PCB solder mask*... but that mask (white covering) is on there usually resists the soldering temperatures...

If you think your PCB is broken there is no extra needed cost just desolder the led and try again....

also if you want to find out which side is positive or negative or just want to make sure your battery works one way is to get help from a friend... or use electrical tape... Get a 3 volt watch battery

(3v is perfect because usually 2.5 is needed just to turn on LED, over 5V will burn LED out) connect a piece of wire to 1 side of battery and another wire to other side. u can use electrical tape to hold to the 3 v batter.... than use the ends and touch each end of led.... if it doesnt work, switch sides... and it should work. If it does work... note which side of the battery is connected to which side of LED.... When i get home on sunday i will make quick video and post on here... But the good news is, if you purchased LED from china, you likely got 10 of them. so if you accidently touch soldering iron to 1 led and burn it.... just desolder it from pcb and attach new one









also to note, if u have a soldering station with hot air reflow wand.. you can use that too. but becareful of temperatures. ok guys i am on vacation and typing this while wife and child sleep







merry christmas and i will see you alll in a few days.


----------



## Janto

So as i told you i´ve done the mod with green led´s. It looks really beautiful and fits perfectly into my build. I give you now a little "preview". More pics with proper lightning will come at monday... Have to change something else than.. Dont wanted to blame myself because of my bad cable management. ^^

But i guess for a basic impression of how they look it´s good enought.



Now i see that they look really pale on the picture. This is camera-made... It´s by far darker and stronger than it look on the pic. I guess i will post a better picture earlier than monday.Just wanted to be the first wit a green build







So stay tuned.

and Merry x-mas btw.


----------



## vladthegreat

that looks super sweet janto! nice job


----------



## OkanG

Has anyone dont RGB lighting or light the text up without using the white PCB strip? I had an.. accident, so I can't use that anymore


----------



## CrusherW9

Looks good! Can't wait to do mine.


----------



## vladthegreat

Ok can u post picture of the accident? I am currently working on an RGB pcb layout


----------



## vladthegreat

I meant OKang not ok..


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Ok can u post picture of the accident? I am currently working on an RGB pcb layout


I basically accidentally ripped off one of the copper connection thingies, so there's nothing to solder the LEDs to


----------



## vladthegreat

ok... well no worries its a good thing that the leds are purely for visual effect and not effecting performance of video card. I am working on creating a led circuit for RGB and a cheaper way to modify the leds. Will update when i get home on sunday.


----------



## Stryker300

Hmmmm well I ordered this:

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-red-600630nm-100mcd-110deg-p-385.html?zenid=d381cff89f97769a2a96650ffcf7e5f3

and i still have yet to receive it.

I ordered it on 12/19/2014

Kinda mad, I have everything sitting here ready to try it out.

The LED's are reallllly tiny...

Must be patient, but is there any other sites I can order this from in the US?

That other French link would not work for US payments either.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stryker300*
> 
> Hmmmm well I ordered this:
> 
> http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-red-600630nm-100mcd-110deg-p-385.html?zenid=d381cff89f97769a2a96650ffcf7e5f3
> 
> and i still have yet to receive it.
> 
> I ordered it on 12/19/2014
> 
> Kinda mad, I have everything sitting here ready to try it out.
> 
> The LED's are reallllly tiny...
> 
> Must be patient, but is there any other sites I can order this from in the US?
> 
> That other French link would not work for US payments either.


It's from China, takes probably 2 weeks to get here.

Also, the French eBay link worked for USD for me! They should be here in 2 days at most, ordered on the 18th!


----------



## JP7even

Here's my setup when I did the mod, I didn't use the wick, only the iron and some tweezers xD

EDIT: For those with temp regulators, always use 350°C, 400 is too much...


----------



## inkfectiousz

Hi, can someone do a video guide to how to swap out the LED for newbies like me?









P/S Love this thread, subscribed!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inkfectiousz*
> 
> Hi, can someone do a video guide to how to swap out the LED for newbies like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P/S Love this thread, subscribed!


Already been done. Not by me. It's very thorough and well done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDe344t0ebA&list=WL&index=119


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inkfectiousz*
> 
> Hi, can someone do a video guide to how to swap out the LED for newbies like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P/S Love this thread, subscribed!


I would practice sodlering first before doing it, I once tried to tackle a PS3 player led mod and ended up with damaged connectors... (early days of soldering and I had a crappy 3€ iron...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> It's from China, takes probably 2 weeks to get here.
> 
> Also, the French eBay link worked for USD for me! They should be here in 2 days at most, ordered on the 18th!


Yeah that's weird, the listing is "worldwide", at least when I found the seller it was, now I do not know...


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's weird, the listing is "worldwide", at least when I found the seller it was, now I do not know...


The listing also states that they only ship to EU, but I put in an inquiry and they said they shipped to States too. Spent 3.15 total, which is 7-8 bucks cheaper than shipping from China.


----------



## vladthegreat

1st of all Stryker.. i am sorry your shipment is taking so long







but as for me







i have a little project i am working on so i placed an ordered on the 18th and they showed up at my door on the 22nd







although that was with the 21 dollar shipping.

On a happier note. I received these on the 22nd... (my father in law did) but when i came back from hawaii i tore open the DHL package lol.

oooooooooooooooooooooo.... I am excited







its like christmas all over again....

they do not come organized like this by the way, i printed out the paper to organize them,


I am sorry but before you ask I am not going to part with these







i have a little project I am working on. I will keep everyone posted. Just waiting on a few other things from china


----------



## CrusherW9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stryker300*
> 
> I ordered it on 12/19/2014


I ordered mine on the 16th and they aren't here yet


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Hey all! Shameless plug: check out my build log here.

The LED's came in today, so I decided to try it out (ordered from France, $3 total including shipping, link). If anyone needs them, contact me! I have 8 more, 4 of which I'm willing to sell ($1.50, free shipping). It's actually not too hard, you just need steady hands. My father builds model airplanes and got interested in the mod; he did the first one.





Written Instructions below. Sorry for lack of pictures on important parts.

Turn off power source, wait 15 seconds for power to die, unplug LED from GPU (near the W on WINDFORCE logo)


Remove the screws (2) on the logo. They're small.


Slide it out using tweezers.


The WINDFORCE logo comes out of its mount easily


Use an exacto knife to pry away the back of the popped out logo. The back is stuck on with a layer of adhesive, just peel it out.


Here's how the strips look, and the LEDs that will be replacing them.


No pictures on this part, but soldering is broken down into two steps: removing the LED and replacing the LED (duh). The following instructions only state how to remove ONE LED. Repeat instructions for the other side.

To remove the LED:

Ensure that the strip is immobile (put something heavy in the middle of the plastic LED mount strip).
Heat up your soldering iron.
Using sand paper, sand away the oxidization on the copper tip of the iron. This will help it pass heat easier.
Using a pair of tweezers, lift up the original LEDs so that there is "pressure" for them to be lifted away from the plastic strip.
Very very gently, touch the soldering tip to one side of the electrode. Be careful not to touch the electrode itself, as this will ruin your LED. The solder should melt and the LED should lift away from the plastic strip.
Switch electrodes and repeat. Congrats, you just removed 1 LED. Before you repeat with the other, place on new LED to ensure it works.

To replace the LED:

Ensure again that your strip is immobile.
You removed a bit of solder when you removed the previous LED, now it's time to replenish some of it: place the solder wire at the clumps of solder remaining on the plastic strip and touch lightly with your solder iron. Repeat until satisfactory. Now repeat for the other clump of solder.
Using a pair of tweezers, position the new LED light over the original position of the LED. You don't need to worry about testing for polarity, because SMD electrodes have a "bottom" side that will rest more stable than the "top" side. Due to this, simply just position the LED facing the middle of the plastic strip (see picture above for reference).
After aligning the electrodes of the LED to the solder, tap gently at the solder/electrode contact. The solder should melt around the electrode.
Repeat for other electrode.
Plug into your GPU, replug your system, and test!

Now repeat for the other electrode!

OP @No Hands 55, you should consider adding links for where to buy the LEDs. Thanks for starting this wonderful thread!

So far, there are:

Ebay (France)
LEDWorld (China)
Vlad's future place
Sorry for long post.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## No Hands 55

Hey sorry for being gone for so long, sold the card along with the rest of my rig to build an mitx rig. I will be updating the post with everything once i get my new setup all up an running! Nice progress everyone they all look really good


----------



## IcarusLSC

Thanks for the links to LED's. I'm not getting replies to this thread sub for some reason.
The only place that delivers here to Canada is the ledlightsworld.com one. 'bout $15 for 10 :/ oh well, I don't feel like running all over trying to find 'em. I can't wait to get them here to do this


----------



## Maxalici0us

Vladthegreat save us all.

I am one of the unlucky guys who failed with the swapping ?

Looking forward for the solution that you will provide to us, please include me in 100% on this, i would like to get one of this solutions that you will be posting about later. Red color please ?

As long as it will fit in to the logo and has a red color then i don't mind it all, i am not even mad that i broken mine while swapping, i just want that damn red COLAAAAAAAARRRR ?


----------



## OkanG

I think the last way out is to attach some LEDs and lead the cable inside and around the back of the case and connect it with Molex. I just don't know if it'll look as good.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Why not connect just 2 leds to a wire, the same wire that came with the graphic card for the damaged board.

We can just connect the 2 leds directly to it, it should work.

I am not losing hope as i know this is easy and i am sure a very easy fix do exist but i am still working on getting a replica made for the original one which shouldn't be a problem for any professional electronic shop who knows what to do.

Waiting to see the solution that vlad will provide and i am currently busy doing lots of other stuff, just finished modding my razer blackwidow ultimate to red instead of green to match with the case.

I will be getting my card to light red and that is a promise and so it will be for all of yooooooo who lost or damaged the original pcb board during the led swapping process, color is an option, preference we shouldn't accept only one color just because the conpanies who make those graphic cards decided to do it that way, RGB graphic card for all the graphic cards that come with light that should be a must.

With all respect we paid a tons of $$$ for a graphic card like that, do you think it is so difficult for them to make it with RGB!!! Of course not.

All i wanna say that.

They don't really care about us.

R.i.p MJ

For example if i say 24 hours no posting in this thread grief period for MJ would u care or would anyone do it.

Simply nope cos MJ is dead now but if MJ ask you to come on his show and send you V.I.P tickets and lots of cash then you would be MJ doggy dog for that time and the more it will last the more you will be that way, simply why because you are getting something out of it and that would be the case for all of us.

My point is that they already getting our cash right so why should they bother making cards with RGB or diff color graphic cards for the leds.

Illuminate do exist i am telling you.

Sorry gtg now god is calling me brb.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Why not connect just 2 leds to a wire, the same wire that came with the graphic card for the damaged board.
> 
> We can just connect the 2 leds directly to it, it should work.


Not trying to be a buzzkill, just trying to save you some money,

but remember there are resistors attached to circuit to prevent the LEDs from blowing. This probably would be especially important with swapping to red LEDs, which require less voltage (or is it current? Too lazy to remember right now) to power them.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Be careful pulling the white plug out btw all! I pulled on the wires on one of my cards and both wires came right off the connector pins as they were crimped poorly (you could see compared to the other card.) A pita to get the wires back on then...


----------



## vladthegreat

The Resistors that stay on your board does not matter if they are polarity (- on - or - on + side). The LEDs are however... the positive has to go to positive... ATTENTION: If you connected positive to negative and powered it up and it did not work... and you think that you are screwed... Think again. LED stands for Light Emitting Diode... A Diode basically allows electricity to flow one way, the LED allows it to flow one way and it lights up. the other way it blocks the electricity... so you are in no way harming anything. Just desolder the LED and resolder it the other way around.

Also I did a little bit a research today. Looks like the LED's from china (i do not know about the ones from europe) but assuming they are the same ones. The Polarity is opposite of the ones that came on the board originally... So that means these LEDs have to sit on a little bit differently .I will draw up a diagram for everyone so you can see..

Max.... Do not connect the LEDs directly...
Led's are current driven that means you have to limit the amount of current. I measured with my volt meter and the power supply that coems from the video card (black and red connector) supplies 12.16V . If you connect your led to that you will burn them out. What the resistors do is they take into consideration the 2 LEDs which run at about 2.4V they subtract that from the 12.16V total voltage. and the resistors are specific to block that remaining 7 Volts not to damage leds.... (sorry if this is to technical) i am still learning all of this..

But like i said. I will have a solution for everyone very shortly. The video I made just now is currently uploading and i will post it on here when it is up.

Hope you guys will enjoy it.


----------



## Ararrr

Looking forward to making this mod myself. Going to do it in white. I've found a few merchants that ship to Canada but so far all the shipping I've seen is at least $10, and come in packs of 25 or 50

Thanks to everyone who has found sources for these LEDs and also everyone who has shared their experiences. The mods so far are looking great keep it up!


----------



## Maxalici0us

Thanks vlad for the advice, will hold for now to see your video and hopefully your solution will work out for me.

I can't wait to see it but i am sure it will be a great one ?


----------



## vladthegreat

Glad I can help and give back to the community any way I can... Please be patient. The first part of the video is up.
Shows me the whole process I went through. 27 minutes of it.

The next video will be an unedited presentation from my cell phone that i took just to prove my concept would work.

so the first video here it is. I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Great video vlad







Look forward to the next one


----------



## vladthegreat

Its coming soon. The proof of concept video that i shot with my phone is uploading now from my phone data... at home for some reason the 2nd video i recorded in 1080 did not upload. I will fix when i get home. But all in all there was great sucess!


----------



## vladthegreat

Here is the video of the LED powered up and working!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Man, you are a hero for doing this. Cheers, dude!


----------



## vladthegreat

Thanks for the kind words folks. Im no hero, just someone excited about something that actually works!!

New video for you guys to see progress







testing out a few different colors.

I will also be working on starting my own thread because i think this one is growing to a point where its hijacking


----------



## Maxalici0us

Big major thank you to vlad for bringing all of us this joy and happiness of being able to easily mod our graphics card to the desired color with the least possible effort.

And giving a 2nd chance for those who damaged the original pcb, all the love for that great awesome guy for doing this.

Vlad you will always have a special place in my heart and mind ? i shall always remember you and you shall never be forgotten, your legacy will remain for years and passed on to generations as Vlad the GREAT who saved man kind and helped in fighting the dictator graphic card companies that won't provide and limit us for only 1 color against our will.

Long live vlad ?


----------



## No Hands 55

Looks awesome vlad! I will be updating the main post tomorrow probably. I will get in contact with you about a few things for the post. And if anyone else has any other places they successfully bought the correct leds from please post them. I will be gathering all the urls to include in the main post


----------



## vladthegreat

Yes no problem contact me for anything you need..

But also some info Part of the reason I changed my PCB layout was because my negetive and positive side were incorrect. That is why i said the LED's were incorrect. I was wrong. I swapped the sides and it works perfectly







All of the LEDs mentioned are correct!


----------



## Obyboby

Might be interested in a few PCBs too. I've done the job myself already but having a few spare PCBs ready to be swapped in would be great







good job man!


----------



## vladthegreat

Thank you my next challenge once I complete the pcb and mass produce them I will be attempting to make an RGB option but from the looks of it. It is slightly more complicated.


----------



## Ararrr

I agree, a RGB led that connects to a controller would be best. hiding the small cable would not be a big issue, but it would have to be routed along the front side of the card.
I was looking at the heatsink layout of several windforce cards (I have a gtx970) and it seems that many windforce coolers are very different on the inside in terms of layout.

(GTX 970) vs (GTX 980)

I suppose cables could be wrapped along side the PSU cables to the card, and then forwarded to the controller, but that would mean either a large LED cable would need to be connected to the PCB, or an extension cable would need to be used.

Thoughts?


----------



## IcarusLSC

vlad, I edited my last post as I've been thinking of this and looking around more. and all the RGB leds I've seen are 4 wire/pin, not 2 (R G B + common anode or cathode.) Would be hard/impossible to hand solder I think or to find some small enough for this? Using a fine ribbon cable would help for wiring though...


----------



## JP7even

Now I kinda regret having soldered the leds myself, I succeeded but having a swappable one would be better for warranty purposes, I could resolder the blues and buy a red from you vlad but my blue leds didn't survive (I didn't care about them xD)


----------



## vladthegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ararrr*
> 
> I suppose cables could be wrapped along side the PSU cables to the card, and then forwarded to the controller, but that would mean either a large LED cable would need to be connected to the PCB, or an extension cable would need to be used.
> 
> Thoughts?


I dont think there would be any necessary as the cables would be the sames ones that are currently used for the LEDs.
I will have more information. Like I said the RGB led samples should be here in the next few days, and I will get to dissecting how those works when they arrive. Currently my efforts are on finishing the single color pcbs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> vlad, I edited my last post as I've been thinking of this and looking around more. and all the RGB leds I've seen are 4 wire/pin, not 2 (R G B + common anode or cathode.) Would be hard/impossible to hand solder I think or to find some small enough for this? Using a fine ribbon cable would help for wiring though...


Icarus, yes there are 2 types of LEDs there is the 6 pin and the 4 pin.. the 4 pin are in series and the 6 pin are in parallel. But regardless the 4 pin one that i ordered can be explained like this.
An RGB LED has 4 pins, 1 is the commonand the other 3 are for the 3 colors Red, Green, Blue. For those that dont know RGB leds are basically 1 LED with 3 tiny leds inside of it. So what they do in this case is connect all of the 3 leds + wires together to make 1 common.. in order for a certain led color to light up, the ground needs to be connected, and that is where the other 3 pins come in. they are the ground pins for Red, Green and Blue LEDs...

You could simply connect one of them to a ground and it will light up. but if you want a variety of colors you would need an RGB controller. With the controller you can control the blinking, pulsing, different colors etc...

The 4 pins plug into the controller, and than the controller plugs into the source (12v) 2 wires (red and black).

But like i said once the leds and controllers come in, i will be able to evaluate and test out a new PCB design to accommodate the 4 pines from the RGB LED. But until then i will wait until i have sucessfully completed the 1st regular color LEDs.


----------



## vladthegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Now I kinda regret having soldered the leds myself, I succeeded but having a swappable one would be better for warranty purposes, I could resolder the blues and buy a red from you vlad but my blue leds didn't survive (I didn't care about them xD)


I do have blue leds as well i purchased those in the case that someone may have accidently burned theirs out and would like to send the card in for RMA or issue.


----------



## No Hands 55

*If you have any information or other places to buy the correct LEDS from, other than the places in the main post, please PM me.*

I am working on updating the post with the help and info from other members. I am making little sections for the completed mods by color and if you would like yours in there please PM me. I will eventually go through the whole thread and put them all in but I do not have the time right now.


----------



## Janto

really lovely first post. Looks a lot organized now. Btw thank you that you used my green mod as example. Got some more high resolution pics now. Could add them tomorrow. Because the green looks way better in real than on this picture. Dont want that the people are scared. ^^


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janto*
> 
> really lovely first post. Looks a lot organized now. Btw thank you that you used my green mod as example. Got some more high resolution pics now. Could add them tomorrow. Because the green looks way better in real than on this picture. Dont want that the people are scared. ^^


If you post them I will definitely add them to the main post! the spoiler tags helped a lot making the main post look cleaner and thanks to @theSarcoplasmic for making the guide easier to understand and more organized and allowing me to use it for the main post!


----------



## JP7even

This mod has to be the biggest WIN ever xD it looks amazing,and here's another pic for the first page btw NoHands55


----------



## jrgray93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> 
> 
> This mod has to be the biggest WIN ever xD it looks amazing,and here's another pic for the first page btw NoHands55


Hey! Thanks for the tip to check this thread out (Corsair Facebook post).

I also noticed I already had an account here and never verified it. Not sure why I didn't...


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrgray93*
> 
> Hey! Thanks for the tip to check this thread out (Corsair Facebook post).
> I also noticed I already had an account here and never verified it. Not sure why I didn't...


No problem man, Vlad will be making plug n play PCB's with all the colours so people that can't solder can mod their cards


----------



## CrusherW9

Still waiting on my LED's....


----------



## vladthegreat

geeze crusher where do you live??? I know you may have been asked before but the thread is so long to reread that information


----------



## CrusherW9

I live in Iowa. I'm thinking I should contact LEDLightworld soon.


----------



## CrusherW9

Emailed LED Light World. They said that orders usually take 3-4 weeks, though, sometimes only 2 weeks. They said it's slightly delayed, probably because of the holidays, and I should have them in about a week.


----------



## vladthegreat

Yes my last communication with them they had the Chinese New Year celebrations I bet that backs things up significantly.


----------



## wes1099

What are the dimentions and voltages of the LEDs? I found the side emitting led's on mouser and digikey but I don't know what dimentions and voltages I need.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> What are the dimentions and voltages of the LEDs?


If you look at the links on the first page, there are specs for the leds there...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> If you look at the links on the first page, there are specs for the leds there...


Either none of those links give specs, or I am blind.


----------



## CrusherW9

Here you go, @wes1099.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> So far, there are:
> 
> Ebay (France)
> LEDWorld (China)
> @vladthegreat's pre-built, custom made PCB's - http://www.overclock.net/t/1534530/gigabyte-gtx-980-970-led-pcb-custom-made#post_23373733


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Here you go, @wes1099.


Yes I know, but none of those list the dimentions of the LEDs.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yes I know, but none of those list the dimentions of the LEDs.


They're called SMD335 LEDs


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Either none of those links give specs, or I am blind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Here you go, @wes1099.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Yes I know, but none of those list the dimentions of the LEDs.


Dang, this guy.

The LEDs are SMD 335, as is apparent from the sites that are linked for your convenience. If you know how to use Google (link provided here: click), you'll find this in the second link from the results:



Happy modding, and take care not to bite any hands that feed you.


----------



## vladthegreat

Here you go guys, This the from the Datasheet for the RED one (all of them are same size) at least from the ones that are sold in china. Direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## IcarusLSC

^ there ya go








vlad to the rescue


----------



## RebelGuy

Hi Guys,

I bought this LEDs and i am not sure if it's applicable or not

Lenses Type : Crystal Clear
Case Style : 1206 SMD
Brightness : 250mcd
Viewing Angle : 120deg
Forward Voltage : 1.8v - 2.2v
Forward Current : 20mA (typical), 30mA (max)
Wavelength : 620nm
SSize : 3.2mm (L) x 1.6mm (W) x 0.6mm (H)



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290875026218?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## vladthegreat

No unfortunately the LED you have there are not side emitting so they will not work as the concept of this led component requires the side led to illuminate the logo.


----------



## Maxalici0us

My pcb broke down in the mod process ?

Try to be careful everyone as easy as it might seem it can be tricky at the same time.


----------



## MultiDoc

Excellent thread gents, reall y looking forward to vlad's outcome with the custom pcb's.

In the meantime i have ordered some red leds from the french ebay seller that's in the first post and waiting to get this mod for my G1 vga too.


----------



## CrusherW9

My LED's should finally be here tomorrow or the next day. Will get them installed same day and I'll get a picture or two posted.


----------



## CrusherW9

Well, I got my leds but I'm guessing I heated something up too much as my led's no longer work. I put the old led's in and they didn't work either. I'm now on Vlad's list...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Well, I got my leds but I'm guessing I heated something up too much as my led's no longer work. I put the old led's in and they didn't work either. I'm now on Vlad's list...


Welcome to the club, where messing up is costly, but will look cool in the end


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> Well, I got my leds but I'm guessing I heated something up too much as my led's no longer work. I put the old led's in and they didn't work either. I'm now on Vlad's list...


I've read somewhere that you can't have the iron more than 3 seconds on the leds...


----------



## Ararrr

Hey everyone, I just visited reddit and it seems like everyone is freaking out about a memory bandwidth issue with their GTX 970. As far as people have reported there are issues with GTX 980's as well.
Just check out these two threads if you are curious.
one
two

I thought I would share that information with this thread so that people dont mess with their LED's for the forseeable future.
A recall might be in the future, unless it is just a driver issue. Who knows what will happen at this point but if you are really concerned about aesthetics, I would suggest putting a piece of black electrical tape over the LED or turning it off. LOL


----------



## IcarusLSC

I _very_ highly doubt a recall will happen if the cards work as they are. Good luck on that one.


----------



## jrgray93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ararrr*
> 
> Hey everyone, I just visited reddit and it seems like everyone is freaking out about a memory bandwidth issue with their GTX 970. As far as people have reported there are issues with GTX 980's as well.
> Just check out these two threads if you are curious.
> one
> two
> 
> I thought I would share that information with this thread so that people dont mess with their LED's for the forseeable future.
> A recall might be in the future, unless it is just a driver issue. Who knows what will happen at this point but if you are really concerned about aesthetics, I would suggest putting a piece of black electrical tape over the LED or turning it off. LOL


Thanks for the heads up. I'll test this out tonight to see if I have the problem.

Also, about the original intent of this thread, I was successful in my soldering on my second try. The soldering job isn't pretty, but it works! I accidentally melted the white layer off of a part of the PCB but it doesn't seem to have caused any issues. This was my first real attempt at soldering, and I couldn't have picked a smaller thing to work on









But hey, I'm still on the list, to keep a backup on hand and to support Vlad for helping everyone out.

*UPDATE:*

This reddit post has comments saying the problem is not specific to the 970s, but perhaps it is an error with the benchmark. I'd say nothing to worry about here, but if it has indeed been brought to the attention of Nvidia, then there isn't much to do, anyway. For the record, I've been playing Shadow of Mordor flawlessly with 93-96% VRAM usage at all times, so even if there is some issue at play, it doesn't seem to have much impact on performance.


----------



## Ararrr

Yeah I also have not noticed any issues and I doubt a recall will happen. Just thought I would bring it to the attention of this thread. From looking more in depth at the benchmark and other user's results it looks like merely a technical issue. I don't think I would have ever noticed on my own


----------



## Stryker300

So yeah, just now receieved my LED's I ordered 39 days ago. (And I still have to go pick it up at the post office)

Going to be giving this a shot this week.


----------



## IcarusLSC

I ordered LEDs from ledlightsworld.com and they showed up in 27 days from China to Canda, not bad... they even gave me an extra LED









Now to decide if I want to try this or wait to see how vlad is coming along... decisions, hmm... lol...


----------



## jrgray93

Somehow, I managed to get my LEDs from China to the U.S. in three days, with a pretty standard shipping speed.


----------



## IcarusLSC

3 days? holy that's fast!


----------



## IcarusLSC

Got the white leds in and working good (hard to get a good pic with a cell phone sorry, prolly should have taken the tinted side panel off!):



They are indeed a bit of a pita to solder! Melted the blue ones nicely taking them off, lol, but the new ones went in fine







I had to resolder one as it worked then stopped, so had to flow the soldering a lil more, but all good now







Still have 7 extra leds (they gave me an extra is seems!)

I wonder if there is something I can make up to light up the bottom of the case a bit more with all these extra leds? It would look good to light it up a bit more like the top (which is adjustable, and fairly low in this pic so I could get a good pic of the white leds in the cards, all not as bright as it seems in the pic.)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

That looks sexy.


----------



## Stryker300

First solder attempt ever. My soldering iron seems to be to thick. So my 1st attempt failed.

Either going to need one of these premade strips, or eventually Ill grind my soldering Iron down and try to resolder it.

it seems like it ran out of actual material to solder too on the + - pads which made it difficult... My god I was raging at one point lol.


----------



## jrgray93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stryker300*
> 
> First solder attempt ever. My soldering iron seems to be to thick. So my 1st attempt failed.
> 
> Either going to need one of these premade strips, or eventually Ill grind my soldering Iron down and try to resolder it.
> 
> it seems like it ran out of actual material to solder too on the + - pads which made it difficult... My god I was raging at one point lol.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I have a medical condition that causes me to shake, so it was a nightmare. But hey, I got it done, so I'm sure you can, too.


----------



## MultiDoc

I just received the red LEDs today so tomorrow ill be making the swap myself. Will post pics of the result asap.

Wish me luck with the soldering


----------



## inkfectiousz

Is there anywhere else i can get Green LED? i cant access the Ledworld page and the france ebay doesnt ship to Singapore.


----------



## MultiDoc

Well, i just finished the swap with the red leds.

Unfortunately i'm frustrated atm, I did everything being extra carefull and after i finished the replacement with the new red leds i tested that they light up with an external 5v power supply. They did indeed worked.

But as i went on to put the plate back in place on the card, the leds refuse to work...







I double checked everything (polarity etc) but they still dont work.

Any idea what might be the problem ? I tried ofcource to disable and enable the leds via the LED configurator in the Nvidia software too.

As a final solution I'll be taking it off and redo the whole procedure again tomorrow (i went to a friend that has extensive soldering experience and a dedicated soldering bench and he did teh swap for me)


----------



## JP7even

My guess would be, you burned them with the external power supply...


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> My guess would be, you burned them with the external power supply...


What's the voltage they operate ? I thought it was 5V.

If that's what happened, i'll try swapping them again tomorrow with 2 new ones.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> What's the voltage they operate ? I thought it was 5V.
> 
> Iirc red is around 2.6v and white and blue are 3.2 or 3.4. Don't quite me though
> 
> If that's what happened, i'll try swapping them again tomorrow with 2 new ones.


----------



## MultiDoc

well if the Vmax is that low, then i might have burned them indeed, cause i tested them only once but with 4,8V to be exact.

I'll be doing the swap again tomorrow and see how it goes.

Thanks a lot gents for your help! Much appreciated.


----------



## vladthegreat

the only way for them not to burn out is if you tested them with resistors in place. The resistors are what tones down the Voltage. Also the source voltage (from the card) is 12.06V (at least it was for me when i volt tested it)
The Nvidia LED Visualizer does the blinking and pulsing effects by lowering the voltage (I also tested) The voltage output to the LED is built into the hardware/software and it is proprietary so we cannot change that. Trying changing the brightness in LED visualizer it may be possible that the LED's are not getting enough voltage to even turn on. (The video card outputs between 0-12v) so if your settings were set to "dim" before the swap turn it up to full brightness and check.


----------



## MultiDoc

Ok, i took out the leds, and soldered 2 new red ones.

I tried them using 2V but they didnt light up, I started raising the voltage slowly until they lit and they did work when the voltage was 3,1V

Probably i had them burned yesterday when i tried them at 4,8V. Now i just installed the strip back in the case and everythign works fine









But just as a heads up, although the spec sheet for these 335 red SMD leds state 2V as min and 2,2V as max input, as i said above they worked only witha minimum of 3,1V.

Again thanks gents for the troubleshoot info you gave me, really appreciated it ! I'll be posting a couple of pics as soon as i have ready the case (waiting for a custom acrylic part to arrive tomorrow)

Cheers


----------



## jrgray93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> Ok, i took out the leds, and soldered 2 new red ones.
> 
> I tried them using 2V but they didnt light up, I started raising the voltage slowly until they lit and they did work when the voltage was 3,1V
> 
> Probably i had them burned yesterday when i tried them at 4,8V. Now i just installed the strip back in the case and everythign works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But just as a heads up, although the spec sheet for these 335 red SMD leds state 2V as min and 2,2V as max input, as i said above they worked only witha minimum of 3,1V.*
> 
> Again thanks gents for the troubleshoot info you gave me, really appreciated it ! I'll be posting a couple of pics as soon as i have ready the case (waiting for a custom acrylic part to arrive tomorrow)
> 
> Cheers


Odd. I mean, devices typically require more power to actually turn on to begin with than they are capable of idling at (minimum), but it's weird that the maximum rated voltage is so far below what you needed.


----------



## vladthegreat

Some Clarification. On the full PDF spec sheet forward voltage shows Typical and Max Typical is 2.0, and Max is 2.2 which is what they show on your website,But this is only the minimum with required conditions (15mA of current)
Reverse Voltage is the voltage max before the LED stops functioning as it was intended (ie: dies) The Reverse Voltage on these LEDs is 5V.

So for this particular LED if you were to have 1 circuit with only 1 LED. And you juiced it up to 12V you would burn your LED. Unless you had a resistor . What the resistor does is "resist" the extra current so in fact your LED will only get the ideal voltage that it needs. There are LED Resistor Calculators out there that help sort of understand it more.

Hope this is understandable. Mind you this is after countless hours of youtube video to learn all this haha.


----------



## ShaunB

Sent a PM to Vladthegreat, finally gonna finish a build I started a couple years ago but want a green windforce logo.


----------



## Xoriam

I've just ordered 10 green ones to replace.


----------



## jrgray93

You're a cactus.


----------



## ShaunB

Does Vlad still sell the PCB's ?


----------



## CrusherW9

He hasn't started yet. He's close though.


----------



## JP7even

Finally upgraded my cooling, now the build is complete, the best mod was the windoforce logo for sure....


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally upgraded my cooling, now the build is complete, the best mod was the windoforce logo for sure....


looks great man! now just try and change the swiftech leds to red and it will be completely complete lol


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> looks great man! now just try and change the swiftech leds to red and it will be completely complete lol


yup, must do it,even with red coolant it still looks white...


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> yup, must do it,even with red coolant it still looks white...


it should be quite simple. most likely 3mm leds. just snip the pins and solder a new one on. i did like 30 leds like that on my old case all in 1 day


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> it should be quite simple. most likely 3mm leds. just snip the pins and solder a new one on. i did like 30 leds like that on my old case all in 1 day


Nop, they're smd but not side emmiting


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Nop, they're smd but not side emmiting


ahh well that annoying. little more difficult but not bad. still wont take long once you get started!


----------



## Kryptos

Now I just need someone to detail the steps to do this on a EVGA GTX 980 with the ACX 2.0 cooler. (not sure if that matters)


----------



## IcarusLSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryptos*
> 
> Now I just need someone to detail the steps to do this on a EVGA GTX 980 with the ACX 2.0 cooler. (not sure if that matters)


Take it apart, see what kind of leds it uses, order new ones in the color you need, unsolder and replace them.


----------



## Kryptos

I don't have a lot of experience soldering, so I tend to be more risk adverse when dealing with a $550 piece of equipment. But really what is the worst that could happen? The LEDs don't work at all any more. That isn't that bad.


----------



## Xoriam

UUHHH damn it!

The white plug that connects the light strip snapped off of the card.....
What could I invent to light it???


----------



## Xoriam

XSPC Molex LEDS should do the trick.


----------



## buzbox

Hi all. First post so would like to share my led mod. Led's I used were slightly shorter than the original ones but works fine. Took around 10 mins or so. Sorry for the crappy pic. Taken with a Blackberry. Should be red.


----------



## wes1099

Is anyone in the US selling these LEDs yet?


----------



## Sierra11

I know this has nothing to do with LED mods for this card, but this is the only place I can think of with a high amount of people all with the same card. So yesterday my GTX 980 G1 gaming arrived and when pulling it out of the box I noticed the backplate overhang was bent, I haven't seen this in any videos so I assume it's a defect. Personally I think it makes the card look better since it's evenly curved so I'm not going to RMA it. Just wondering if anyone else has had the same issue as me. Other than that the card looks and works flawlessly. I have added in a pic taken from gigabytes website just for comparison.


----------



## buzbox

I would get a replacement regardless. The pcb or other parts might be damaged even though its working ok. Was the box damaged when you bought it?


----------



## Sierra11

No the box is in perfect condition with no exterior damage, the card is working fine no issues so I think it's ok.


----------



## Kefkef123

I had the exact same issue, I just carefully bent it back. Mine was not as far bent like yours though.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've just ordered 10 green ones to replace.


Where did you order ?

I need some green ones, I just disabled the led for the time being till I can douce some.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Where did you order ?
> 
> I need some green ones, I just disabled the led for the time being till I can douce some.


ebay france


----------



## ShaunB

I assume eBay US sells them too ?

I'm not sure exactly what to search for

Are these what I want if green ?

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-green-568574nm-128mcd-110deg-p-386.html


----------



## cap2511

Hey there, just stumbled over this Forum and Thread, and i am really excited of what i see here!
I think i will stick with vlad's pcb, since he puts a lot of effort in it!


----------



## wes1099

I wish there was a US seller... I want to buy pure white and warm white LEDs but shipping costs more than the LEDs and I don't like that. It will probably take a long time for them to get here too...


----------



## cap2511

Whats the shipping price to the U.S.?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cap2511*
> 
> Whats the shipping price to the U.S.?


$8.95


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cap2511*
> 
> Whats the shipping price to the U.S.?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> $8.95


Don't understand what's the deal with China.

The French eBay, to 'Murica, is $3, with $3 shipping


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Don't understand what's the deal with China.
> 
> The French eBay, to 'Murica, is $3, with $3 shipping


Yeah, I don't get it either.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Don't understand what's the deal with China.
> 
> The French eBay, to 'Murica, is $3, with $3 shipping


Order them from the French eBay then...


----------



## cap2511

Wheres Murica??


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cap2511*
> 
> Wheres Murica??


Home of the fat and land of the depraved.

Just kidding









Edit: Sorry, in case it was a serious question, U.S.


----------



## cap2511

It was.
I live in Germany.


----------



## Ali-S

Hi,
I like this topic and i have 2 quesitons
I have GTX 960 G1 Gaming and in this card have extra LED at Silent and Stop
So it use same LED like Windforce or different ?

Can someone give me link from amazon or ebay.com for RED SMD335 LED ?
I searched but i didn't found


----------



## Xoriam

Honestly guys I'd just buy them in france, the shipping price is so low to anywhere in the world along with the super low price for the item itself.
I mean obviously china prices are better, but..... dat shipping....

if anyone wants the name of the guy I got it from on Ebay, send me a PM since I think linking that sort of stuff is against ToS of the forum.


----------



## veocon

Anyone have some spare green LEDs in the US they wanna sell me? Shoot me a pm please


----------



## buzbox

Just wanted to share another pic. Changed the leds to white. I like the contrast to the red theme I have in the case.


----------



## cap2511

Actually i also think, that white would be the better option for my system. Unfortunatlely i've ready ordered the red version on vlad's website. I hope i can change the order...


----------



## ReiszRie

I'm not sure if anyone sells a custom PCB for the G1 Gaming GTX980, I'd like to keep the original for warranty purpose and soldering isn't exactly my forte.


----------



## Anon23

I just got my card today and it has the same bent back plate. I immediately packed it back up and requested from Amazon a replacement. New card is coming tomorrow, hopefully unbent.


----------



## ShaunB

Well considering I have only had this card for 3 weeks, I just RMA'd it for a Titan X which is the card I was wanting for my build but was too impatient to wait.

Do you think there will be aftermarket versions of the Titan X with better cooling ?

I would love to have the G1 fans on the new Titan X card.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Well considering I have only had this card for 3 weeks, I just RMA'd it for a Titan X which is the card I was wanting for my build but was too impatient to wait.
> 
> Do you think there will be aftermarket versions of the Titan X with better cooling ?
> 
> I would love to have the G1 fans on the new Titan X card.


I was curious about this myself. Something tells me there won't be any aftermarket coolers apart from maybe AIO closed-loop coolers. That's just a guess. By know means can I prove it. Maybe wait a few weeks to see if any of the major brands like ASUS or eVGA announce their versions.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Well considering I have only had this card for 3 weeks, I just RMA'd it for a Titan X which is the card I was wanting for my build but was too impatient to wait.
> 
> Do you think there will be aftermarket versions of the Titan X with better cooling ?
> 
> I would love to have the G1 fans on the new Titan X card.


Nvidia restricts the use of aftermarket coolers on Titan line to reference-style coolers. So blower only, although the Green has said that Titan X is more readily overclock-able than the previous line.

Big jump though, from a 970 to a Titan X.

Sources: techpowerup.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Nvidia restricts the use of aftermarket coolers on Titan line to reference-style coolers. So blower only, although the Green has said that Titan X is more readily overclock-able than the previous line.
> 
> Big jump though, from a 970 to a Titan X.
> 
> Sources: techpowerup.


Yea I had read that as well but there is only one other Titan so maybe this time around they will open it up to the other manufacturers.

From the reviews I have read the Titan X is runs really hot, kinda sad about that knowing how cool his G1 card ran. Even if I only had for a few weeks, I'm going to miss it.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> From the reviews I have read the Titan X is runs really hot, kinda sad about that knowing how cool his G1 card ran. Even if I only had for a few weeks, I'm going to miss it.


Really?

I thought Maxwell architecture increases efficiency enough to have everything run cool (relatively). I haven't read reports yet though.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I thought Maxwell architecture increases efficiency enough to have everything run cool (relatively). I haven't read reports yet though.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html


----------



## thesilverstig

Welp just bought the white led's off the Chinese site. I could not get the french ebay option to work so I'm plunking down $12 to get the leds. I will update with how the swap goes. Less than an hour experience soldering in my life. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Muscles

What happened to that guy vlad making custom PCBs? He pretty much just fell silent. Windforce blue looks like **** in my build no matter how low I dim the LEDs, but I have no soldering experience whatsoever.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muscles*
> 
> What happened to that guy vlad making custom PCBs? He pretty much just fell silent. Windforce blue looks like **** in my build no matter how low I dim the LEDs, but I have no soldering experience whatsoever.


Yea I was waiting on several but haven't heard from him is a few weeks, no biggy Titan X is here with green LEDs !


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I was wondering what happened to that project as well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I thought Maxwell architecture increases efficiency enough to have everything run cool (relatively). I haven't read reports yet though.


More efficiency, yes, but several problems;

1; It's just a REALLY BIG gpu. If you take a 150w GPU with amazing performance and then you make it twice as big, you get twice as much performance. You still have the same efficiency, but you have a 300w monster on your hands.

2; Efficiency is amazing at lower clock speeds. Maxwell (gm204, gm200) seems to do about [email protected] and [email protected] - however that's a 1.25x increase in frequency. Due to the way that power usage scales with frequency and far more importantly voltage, that 1.25x increase in clock speed results in literally an 80% increase in power usage.

People tend to want to run their new 970 or 980 or Titan X at 1500mhz instead of 1200mhz because they can do it at a voltage that's relatively safe for the chip itself (it won't die or degrade very fast), so that presents a slight problem for cooling and VRM design









Titan X can operate great at 225w, but it can also easily consume 350w without overclocking that would be dangerous to the chip itself.

Just like a gtx980 can operate great at 160w, but easily consume 240w without dangerous overclocking. It's just that Titan X is literally 1.5x a gtx980, or 3x a gtx960.

---

With cards like the Titan X, we're making huge advances in efficiency. But instead of going from a GPU that does 100fps at 300 watts to another GPU that does 100fps at 200 watts, we're just making a GPU that still uses 300 watts but does 150fps instead. That's kinda how it's always been. Efficiency is efficiency, but it's also a means to an end - if you keep power/heat the same, a 20% efficiency gain means 20% more FPS.


----------



## Ali-S

I found seller on site named AliExpress had same LEDs 335 SMD Side
I ordered Red one and you will get 20 pieces for 2.85 USD with free shipping to my country

And estimated delivery time between 15 to 60 Days but you can choose many different shipping method but this will cost more

Link


----------



## slickdick

Hey bro, what if u dont have an soldering iron?


----------



## ethan319

Awesome job


----------



## blueballs

done that and i really enjoy my red ledss =D

and slickdick you can buy one for around 10 pound


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> UUHHH damn it!
> 
> The white plug that connects the light strip snapped off of the card.....
> What could I invent to light it???


I have the same issue... I actually managed to change the led using led strips with 2 pin connector also. But when i was about to change my first attempt the white plug snapped off! Now i dont have led lights on my gtx970. Any way i can connect, solder it again? Or just use molex plug? I really want to solder it again i just dont know how. Hope someone could help.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

This was my first attempt and the gtx970 without the led after the white plug snapped off.

image.jpg 866k .jpg file


----------



## Sierra11

kefkef123, I have since bent mine back, I have had absolutely no issues with it, I would have RMA'd mine right away, but I bought it in the US when visiting family, and now that I'm back in the UK I couldn't just send it back. I'm gonna email Gigabyte about it as its bad packaging that's causing the issue. They simply need to add a foam insert to pass through the card at the back so that if it was going to bend it wouldn't as the foam would stop it and heck might even get a new card for complaining/highlighting the issue.


----------



## IcarusLSC

You have pics of the broken plugs?


----------



## OkanG

Anyone have pictures or links of how they made this with a molex LED?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

I think it will be the red and black wire since the original wiring consist of the red and black also?


----------



## thesilverstig

Well, almost 4 weeks later, my led's showed up finally from china. All 11 of them in a tiny ass container.
Anyway, I found that using something to hold the white pcb to the table was most helpful when removing the led's, more so than placing new ones on. I had to use more heat than I thought to get the solder to flow that was already on the board. I did not have to add any additional solder. I did the led farthest away from the power connector first, tested it and was successful. I then thought I had the other one done, but the whole board didn't work. I thought I might not have gotten a good connection on the negative side because I was being cautious not to put too much heat next to the power connectors. Turns out I was correct and after a little more heat to that terminal I tested it again and got it! My only real complaint other than burning myself because I wasn't being careful







is that one of the led's appears to be a little hot on one side. So my "W" in windforce looks a little brighter than the rest but I think pressing the diffuser together a little tighter might take care of that. Other than that 100% of functionality is there!!!

Good luck and happy modding everyone, if I can do it with absolutely no soldering experience you can do it!


----------



## jrgray93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesilverstig*
> 
> if I can do it with absolutely no soldering experience you can do it!


I did it with no solder experience _and_ a medical condition called essential tremor. Get on my level


----------



## jlazenby1

Anyone with messed up LEDs wanna sell me there's? I f'd one up and threw the whole piece away but now Im SLI and it looks goofy with only one Windforce logo (I keep them off anyways so IDC how bad it is, as long as the logos OK and the piece is still able to mount in therethere, I don't even need the wiring or plugs if theyre gone too)

PM me if you do, I can do Paypal or Amazon GC


----------



## CrusherW9

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Ali-S

I messed up with my LED PCB, it was connecting when i was soldering and Leds was flashing i connected the card and it's not working
So i contact www.vladthegreat.com and i hope he can see my message and send me blue PCB


----------



## EthanHuntMKD

Hey guys, does anyone in the US have any red LEDs left over? I'll pay for them and all that, I just don't feel like waiting for a month to get them from China or France.

Also, for anyone else looking for these in the US, take a look at this: https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/side-emitting/side-emitting-led-light-strips-led-tape-light-with-18-smdsft-1-chip-smd-led-335/2166/

Red seems to be out of stock, but you might be able to get some green ones if you need them.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanHuntMKD*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone in the US have any red LEDs left over? I'll pay for them and all that, I just don't feel like waiting for a month to get them from China or France.
> 
> Also, for anyone else looking for these in the US, take a look at this: https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/side-emitting/side-emitting-led-light-strips-led-tape-light-with-18-smdsft-1-chip-smd-led-335/2166/
> 
> Red seems to be out of stock, but you might be able to get some green ones if you need them.


I have 8 left over from the 10 I got from France. How many do you want?


----------



## EthanHuntMKD

Well, only 2 are needed for the project right? Perhaps 3 just in case I mess something up. Are you in LA as well? That might be convenient. I guess we should move the discussion to a PM. Thanks a million!


----------



## V4Mp

Hello,
just want to thank for the tutorial. I swaped my LED's, too. Because my PC is black, white, red.

Thank you !!!


----------



## diablo2allday

Hey guys im new here and i was thinking of changing my led colors for my windforce i was wonder what color should i change to. Im thinking white or red.[IMG


----------



## OkanG

Hey guys. So having not heard a single thing from Vlad for several months now, I was wondering if you guys managed to do the mod with molex? I unfortunately screwed up my PCB and can't use it anymore, so I'm looking for alternative ways to light it


----------



## mj23kb24

Just did it recently to my own G1. Man does it look pretty now. Picture definitely dont do it justice!


----------



## porro

Hey guys, what size of screwdriver did you use? I have tried ALOT of them and none seem to fit..


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Hey guys, what size of screwdriver did you use? I have tried ALOT of them and none seem to fit..


I went to buy 10 more precision screwdrivers and again none fit. I now have tried about 40 (not even joking). Would be nice if anyone could tell me the size, getting a bit frustrated.


----------



## EthanHuntMKD

To tell you the truth, I just used a "generic" screwdriver I always use for tiny screws. I have no idea which size it is. But eyeballing the screws I would say perhaps you could try with a Phillips #000, or even #0000 (I believe they make those as well). But keep in mind, I'm just randomly guessing now as I haven't really properly measured things. At certain points I've even resulted in using a tip of a knife to unscrew these type of things because, you know... Hax









On a different note, here's a screenshot of what I managed to achieve:



Sorry for the terri-bad quality, I took an awful "before" pic, and then I had to match it with a similar "after" pic so that it makes sense. In any case, you can see how it goes









Just a note: It's a very simple mod so I don't think anyone should be afraid of doing it. It took me around 10 mins including taking things apart, soldering, and putting everything back together. I didn't even unplug the GPU from my desktop since you can access the LED piece from the side quite easily. This will also allow you to easily test whether your soldering works before you put everything back together. The tricky part about this whole thing is that SMD components are very tiny so you might need some soldering experience to do it right. I still think that you could manage even without major experience, but it might take you longer.

As for the LEDs, special thanks to @theSarcoplasmic for sending me some LEDs and decreasing my wait time. People in the US, you might want to take a look over HERE. I ordered it just to check it out and it looks like it's the same LEDs. I can't really confirm this as I've already finished the mod, but a visual comparison of the size and type of the LEDs seems to check out. The only thing is that you need to remove the silicon cover (peels off with no effort) and unsolder them from the strip before you can use them. But if you're like me and hate to wait for shipping this might be a faster option within the US. You will get some SMD resistors to use at a different project as well









That's pretty much it. A fun little project that will help you customize your rig. Feel free to hit me up with any questions you might have, I'll be glad to help you out if I can.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Hey guys, i'm working on a custom build, i have a 960 an will certainely do this, but in my projet i thought about get a 980Ti G1 Gaming, but as the cooler have been redesgned,do you think this mod will work as well ?


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanHuntMKD*


Congrats!


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanHuntMKD*
> 
> To tell you the truth, I just used a "generic" screwdriver I always use for tiny screws. I have no idea which size it is. But eyeballing the screws I would say perhaps you could try with a Phillips #000, or even #0000 (I believe they make those as well). But keep in mind, I'm just randomly guessing now as I haven't really properly measured things. At certain points I've even resulted in using a tip of a knife to unscrew these type of things because, you know... Hax


The Philips #000 doesn't seem to fit... Might be the #0000, can someone confirm this?


----------



## Bear304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Hey guys, what size of screwdriver did you use? I have tried ALOT of them and none seem to fit..


Get the iFixit 54 bit toolkit it is perfect for anything tech related, and also good quality, you'll rarely run into the issue of not having the right screw driver bit for the job, i have a kit and i love it very much











-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm working on a custom build, i have a 960 an will certainely do this, but in my projet i thought about get a 980Ti G1 Gaming, but as the cooler have been redesgned,do you think this mod will work as well ?


The 980 Ti G1 has a redesign Windforce cooler, where they added a option to change the color of the Windforce logo to 7 drifferent colors by some gigabyte software









I would have loved to see that option on my GTX 970 G1 ... ah well atleast they are offering it now


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear304*
> 
> Get the iFixit 54 bit toolkit it is perfect for anything tech related, and also good quality, you'll rarely run into the issue of not having the right screw driver bit for the job, i have a kit and i love it very much


Did you use it on your g1 gaming? Because I checked their site and it doesn't seem to include the Philips #0000 (if that's the right size ofcourse).


----------



## Bear304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Did you use it on your g1 gaming? Because I checked their site and it doesn't seem to include the Philips #0000 (if that's the right size ofcourse).


Yes i did, it worked fine just take your time so you don't break the thread on the screw.

Just looked and in my 54 bit toolkit then PH #000 bits is the smallest, but they are sharp enough to on those PH #0000, but if you really need that size then i would advise you to a dedicated small bit screw driver set








________

Have any of you heard anything from Vlad about those custom light PCB boards for our cards and how far he his with them ?


----------



## reev3r

Howdy everyone! I just did the mod on my card, with some White 335 LED's. However, in order to save some money, I bought a strip of the LED's (with 50) for the same price as buying 5 LED's from anywhere else.

That being said, if anybody is planning to do the mod with white LED's, I have created a freebie post as I am giving away the remainder. Details are HERE.

Here is a photo post-mod (please excuse the wires for my homemade temperature display/graph and the fan for testing):



Here is a photograph of the strip itself, with 48 remaining LED's:



HAPPY MODDING!


----------



## Thorodan

Would this led work?
http://www.lightingwill.com/red-single-chip-smd335-led-600-630nm-100mcd-110-degree.html

If they do, then we have a new place to buy from ^^


----------



## MXVZ

Hey @Thorodan those leds look just fine, thanks for posting the link !! I'm gonna try to do this mod.


----------



## porro

I tried it today but failed, gonna give it another try tomorrow. Anyone else who didn't succeed their first time?
I never soldered before, and it's so frikking small!

My strip looks like crap atm, hopefully I can still fix it







..


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I tried it today but failed, gonna give it another try tomorrow. Anyone else who didn't succeed their first time?
> I never soldered before, and it's so frikking small!
> 
> My strip looks like crap atm, hopefully I can still fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


I have borked a lot of soldering jobs over the years, even heated up an iPhone 4 battery contact sufficiently to decouple the pad from the board... Oops...

Fortunately, with this it went perfectly, it looks like it came from the factory. So good, in fact that my friend saw the size of the solder pads and asked me if I am a robot. lol
I am certain you'll get it. Just be patient, and remember, if you need to, you cal always add bodge wires (basically 'screw-up' extensions to make things easier).


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I have borked a lot of soldering jobs over the years, even heated up an iPhone 4 battery contact sufficiently to decouple the pad from the board... Oops...
> 
> Fortunately, with this it went perfectly, it looks like it came from the factory. So good, in fact that my friend saw the size of the solder pads and asked me if I am a robot. lol
> I am certain you'll get it. Just be patient, and remember, if you need to, you cal always add bodge wires (basically 'screw-up' extensions to make things easier).


I tried it again and it worked like a charm! I didn't realize there was a top and a bottom to the LED










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear304*
> 
> Get the iFixit 54 bit toolkit it is perfect for anything tech related, and also good quality, you'll rarely run into the issue of not having the right screw driver bit for the job, i have a kit and i love it very much


I ended up buying the Pro Tech Toolkit from iFixit and used the *Philips #00*. Really nice set by the way, very happy with it


----------



## Bear304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I ended up buying the Pro Tech Toolkit from iFixit and used the *Philips #00*. Really nice set by the way, very happy with it


Good to hear, i like my set alot too


----------



## Nerdquake

Hello there!

I also didn't like how the blue gigabyte LED blended in my system. So I went online and stumbled upon this thread. Awesome!
So I here was my experience









I ordered mine from the french ebay. It took them 5 days to ship em to the Netherlands and shipping was only 1,50. Fairly good pakkaging, no damage.


I got the yellow version. We have a rainbow now xD


How I first tried to do it lol...


A little less bright :/ (Sorry this photo doesn't represent it that wel)


test #2


I think it turned out nice.


Thank you for this great mod


----------



## Tim Drake

Has anybody done yellow?

I just got an MPower MAX and want a Black & Yellow build now.


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Has anybody done yellow?
> 
> I just got an MPower MAX and want a Black & Yellow build now.


Yes I did. Look at the post above you.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdquake*
> 
> Yes I did. Look at the post above you.


What RAM is that? I need it.


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What RAM is that? I need it.


Avexir Core Series MPower (CL9 2x4GB 1600MHz)
Here's a link: https://pcpartpicker.com/search/?cc=us&q=avexir+mpower+

I don't know if it's still available in the US. It was a Avexir/MSI special edition.
In Europe it's still in stock though.
Avexir's website might help: http://www.avexir.com/product/corespec-ddr3.html

Btw I already have them for like 3 months or so and I have no complaints whatsoever, they are great.


----------



## MadMiko

Here's mine.







Just installed LEDs (Red) and I'm pretty happy with the results. Ordered mine from the french eBay seller.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Tim Drake

Could I get another link too?

Can't find yellow on your pages.


----------



## MadMiko

They're sold out on the eBay link. Try the Chinese website. They're in stock there. Shipping is more though...

http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-yellow-586594nm-100mcd-110deg-p-387.html


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdquake*
> 
> Avexir Core Series MPower (CL9 2x4GB 1600MHz)
> Here's a link: https://pcpartpicker.com/search/?cc=us&q=avexir+mpower+
> 
> I don't know if it's still available in the US. It was a Avexir/MSI special edition.
> In Europe it's still in stock though.
> Avexir's website might help: http://www.avexir.com/product/corespec-ddr3.html
> 
> Btw I already have them for like 3 months or so and I have no complaints whatsoever, they are great.


Can't seem to find any decently priced 1600 Avexir MPOWER ram in the UK.

This is the best I can find but I want it cheaper: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-AR


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMiko*
> 
> They're sold out on the eBay link. Try the Chinese website. They're in stock there. Shipping is more though...
> 
> http://www.ledlightsworld.com/10pcs-smd335-yellow-586594nm-100mcd-110deg-p-387.html


That's also what I thought at first, but then I found this: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/190787171405?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=490128821664&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

They didn't seem to be any diffrent from the original link except for the colors. And now I have them in my system, so I can recommend those.


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Can't seem to find any decently priced 1600 Avexir MPOWER ram in the UK.
> 
> This is the best I can find but I want it cheaper: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-AR


I don't know if you can trust these sellers on ebay, but I found some:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/271923093619?clk_rvr_id=882793869364&item=271923093619&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508&rmvSB=true

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=AVEXIR+Core+Series+MPOWER&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=AVD3U16000904G-2CM&_sacat=0


----------



## Nerdquake

Ohw and btw; both the RAM and the SMD LED's are stated to be yellow. But I find them more of an orangish color.


----------



## reev3r

Speaking of RAM (sort of...)

I saw KLEVV RAM in an LTT video of one of the recent trade shows and initially I thought nothing of it. However, once I saw it installed in a system... My goodness that RAM is the sexiest beast of a thing ever! I used to think DomPlats were the best there is in terms of excellent looking RAM, but wow, that KLEVV RAM just blows it away. Well, in my opinion anyhow.

Although I really like that Avexir has actually gone to the 'enormous effort' (yeah, right... Because it takes so much effort to use a different colored LED sometimes... lol) to have different color choices...


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdquake*
> 
> Ohw and btw; both the RAM and the SMD LED's are stated to be yellow. But I find them more of an orangish color.


Well they look like they go with MPOWER boards as I have one.

Also, the shipping is £23 so is actually more expensive than the 2666 Ram I linked.


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Speaking of RAM (sort of...)
> 
> I saw KLEVV RAM in an LTT video of one of the recent trade shows and initially I thought nothing of it. However, once I saw it installed in a system... My goodness that RAM is the sexiest beast of a thing ever! I used to think DomPlats were the best there is in terms of excellent looking RAM, but wow, that KLEVV RAM just blows it away. Well, in my opinion anyhow.
> 
> Although I really like that Avexir has actually gone to the 'enormous effort' (yeah, right... Because it takes so much effort to use a different colored LED sometimes... lol) to have different color choices...






Was it this video?









I like the genuine ones. But I don't like how they match with the MOBO in this video. IMO you would need a MOBO with roundish/curvish grey, black or/and white heatsinks to really make it look nice.

Maybe because the market is too small for 'special colors' (and every store has to import all options) alot of RAM companies don't bother.
But I like Avexirs style and it's made in taiwan like the Dom's, so that's my current #1.


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Well they look like they go with MPOWER boards as I have one.
> 
> Also, the shipping is £23 so is actually more expensive than the 2666 Ram I linked.


They do. Just stating my observings as some people (like me) can be a bit picky









Ohw, overlooked that. That's a shame.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdquake*
> 
> But I like Avexirs style and it's made in taiwan like the Dom's, so that's my current #1.


Avexir is awesome. Glad that people are giving them some recognition. I had to get mine brought over from Taiwan to use in my build.


----------



## Nerdquake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Avexir is awesome. Glad that people are giving them some recognition. I had to get mine brought over from Taiwan to use in my build.


Haha







.
Wow, all the way from Taiwan.. Awesome. Nice build too btw.

Also, I like how Avexir takes the 'art of strapping LED's on everything' to a whole new level with their new raiden series.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdquake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the genuine ones. But I don't like how they match with the MOBO in this video. IMO you would need a MOBO with roundish/curvish grey, black or/and white heatsinks to really make it look nice.
> 
> Maybe because the market is too small for 'special colors' (and every store has to import all options) alot of RAM companies don't bother.
> But I like Avexirs style and it's made in taiwan like the Dom's, so that's my current #1.


That was indeed the video. See, my thought is that it is always easy to paint white/light colored objects//white LED's, while painting already colored LED's is not much of an option should you decide to reuse/change your rig. As we'll, I don't muchv care for the Avexir for the same 'rounded/curved' issue, as all of modules I have seen from them have the round light guide sticking out the end of the heat spreader, and it looks really goofy to me.

I like the KLEVV units roundness because it breaks the mold, where every other manufacturer has taken to making everything with square edges (it's significantly cheaper), I find it to all look so cold and offputting, while the rounded, warm edges of the KLEVV modules is really natural and inviting to me, as well as just being different and breaking the mold. Plus I like how beautiful the lighting is when they are actually installed, they look secsy as can be! 

That's just my opinion though, and doesn't by any means suggest that anybody else's opinion is at all of any less significance.


----------



## reev3r

false


----------



## reev3r

Not certain what happened, or how the above post occurred, but I am on my phone and it lagged out for a moment there, so I suspect it somehow registered my presses a bit late, so it a mod could delete the above post that just contains the word 'false' it would be appreciated! Thank you kindly.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdquake*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Wow, all the way from Taiwan.. Awesome. Nice build too btw.
> 
> Also, I like how Avexir takes the 'art of strapping LED's on everything' to a whole new level with their new raiden series.


Thank you!


----------



## twiztedsook

has anyone found a US Seller for these LED's (looking for red) not really looking to pay 10 bucks for shipping


----------



## IzaguirreC

Just got the PCB from vladthegreat and it worked and my rig looks better. If you are looking to keep your original pcb untouched get one from him. Here's the pictures.


----------



## CrusherW9

Awesome! Mine green one is waiting for me in my mailbox. Can't wait!


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzaguirreC*
> 
> Just got the PCB from vladthegreat and it worked and my rig looks better. If you are looking to keep your original pcb untouched get one from him. Here's the pictures


What do you mean PCB?


----------



## NativeKid

Just installed white leds and loving it! Thanks for the guide


----------



## CrusherW9

Got my green PCB from Vlad and it looks great (but the picture quality isn't)!


----------



## sanitarium09

Just registered here to show some appreciation to Vladthegreat for putting in the time and energy to make these awesome cards look right. Very happy and installation was super easy.


----------



## AlekosPanagulis

Waiting for my 2 white pcb from Vlad.


----------



## smittypantz

Another very satisfied customer for Vladthegreat. So easy to install. The pictures do not do justice. This really pulled the look of my build together.


----------



## cap2511

Greetings from Germany!
I got my white PCB from Vlad today after only 1 week of shipping!

Still got some work to do in my case, but it looks much better now than the blue LED's!

Thanks a lot to Vlad for his effort!


----------



## karoloydi

I'm doing an rgb led mod. I needed some advice cause I don't gage much experience.
So that I won't invalidate my warranty I'm thinking of removing the whole LED strip including the logo.
Then I'll connect the RGB led strip light to my controller and insert it in the place of the old led strip.
I'm thinking maybe it won't look good shining the light through the whole. Maybe I can use a piece of plastic with similar light diffusing properties as a the original to make it look more like the original.
Can you think of any ideas how to improve the mod and make it as simple as possible?
If this doesn't look good i will try and sand down the original rubber and use that as a diffuser.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiztedsook*
> 
> has anyone found a US Seller for these LED's (looking for red) not really looking to pay 10 bucks for shipping


Check eBay... You can get a strip of them for pretty cheap, I paid $6 with free shipping... Yes, you'll have quite a few extra, but I just went and offered the extras on here for free to everyone.


----------



## DangParts

Thanks vlad


----------



## blasc

So the cheapest order I could get was 100 LEDs (only need 2... lol), for about 2$, since it was a bid.

My question is: is the warranty void by doing this? It is no rocket science, i know. But my GPU is ~3 months old, and if it dies, will i be able to RMA after the mod? thanks


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasc*
> 
> So the cheapest order I could get was 100 LEDs (only need 2... lol), for about 2$, since it was a bid.
> 
> My question is: is the warranty void by doing this? It is no rocket science, i know. But my GPU is ~3 months old, and if it dies, will i be able to RMA after the mod? thanks


Your best best on finding out for sure about the RMA is going to be to contact Gigabyte themselves. Personally, I am confident that it will void the warranty, but that is just a guess, and likely all that you'll get from anybody on here, and even if someone says that they know, you are still better off just contacting Gigabyte yourself, that way you don't get someone on here saying that it won't, only to try to RMA them and have them tell you they are no longer under warranty...

Just my advice.


----------



## blasc

Thanks. Also, regarding the LEDs, does it only have to be a "SMD 335" type, or does it need any other specifications, in terms of voltage etc. (input/output)?

Edit:
these are the ones i ordered. If anyone wants some free LEDs just say something







(although they haven't arrived yet lol)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-335-LED-Red-Colour-Super-bright-LED-lamp-Bulb-SMD-SMT-GOOD-QUALITY-/281789947768#shpCntId


----------



## reev3r

Hey everybody. I still have the white LED's I purchased for my mod. Thought I would throw out a reminder that I still have a bunch of them on this strip I purchased, and if anybody is still interested in using white LED's for their Gigabyte LED swap, just let me know how many cards you need them for and I will happily ship you some plus a couple of extras. I will send out four LED's per card, unless you have no experience soldering, or working with this type of mod, or even working with SMD devices this small, as it can be quit challenging for the inexperienced out there, but props to you for giving it a go!!!

Just PM me and let me know that you want some, and I will happily ship them out to you (US ONLY) for free.

Good luck, and happy modding!!!


----------



## blasc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasc*
> 
> Thanks. Also, regarding the LEDs, does it only have to be a "SMD 335" type, or does it need any other specifications, in terms of voltage etc. (input/output)?
> 
> Edit:
> these are the ones i ordered. If anyone wants some free LEDs just say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although they haven't arrived yet lol)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-335-LED-Red-Colour-Super-bright-LED-lamp-Bulb-SMD-SMT-GOOD-QUALITY-/281789947768#shpCntId


hum..... bump?.... anyone?


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasc*
> 
> hum..... bump?.... anyone?


There are varying specifications, but bare LED's of the 335 specification should be fine as most individual LEDs have a working voltage of 1.5-2.5V, and unless you are looking for something very, very specific, that is what you'll find. You'll be alright. Alternatively, if you are really concerned about it, you can go ahead and test the voltage across the leads of the LED panel while it is powered on with a multimeter, and see what the voltage is...


----------



## blasc

yeah was just wondering if the purchase i made was a correct one, but guess it was







thanks for your advices.


----------



## twiztedsook

i just ordered my red pcb from vlad can wait for it to arrive so i can install it and i will be done with the RED Beast. Will Post pics when complete


----------



## NativeKid

Should add Vlad's store link to the front page








http://www.vladthegreat.com/products.html#!/Giga-byte-Gtx-980-970-Custom-LED-Color-Mod/c/14269008/inview=category14269010&offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## twiztedsook

here is my Customer Review For Vladthegreat. I ordered my Red PCB about a week ago and they just arrived today package arrive with a little damage on one side once i open it i noticed the inside package was not damaged the pcb was packed in a antistatic bag and a bubble wrapped package. i was going to wait till the week end to install but i was just like a kid in a candy store i couldnt wait. the whole process took about 30mins start to finish and i must say.... I AM FREAKIN HAPPY THERE IS NO MORE BLUE IN MY CASE


----------



## SAMsite

Before


After modding myself


----------



## rolldog

I tried doing something similar with mymy Gigabyte 980 Ti G1, but the LEDs are a bit different. It has LEDs on either sides of the logo, both 2 pin, but the logo itself has an LED strip underneath it, which allows you to change the color of the logo through the OC Guru software. Since I installed nickel + plexi waterblocks, they have 2 holes on the bottom of the block for 2 x 3mm LEDs. I was hoping I could wire these to the lighting of the logo, since it was coming off anyway, and then I could control the lighting through the software.

4 wires run underneath the logo, making me think it's a small LED strip, and OC Guru allows you to change the color of the logo. On both sides of the logo are 2 pin LEDs, one runs to the other, and both are hooked up where you show it. When using GeForce Experience, you can control the brightness, the style of lighting (breathing, flashing, strobe, etc.). So, on the PCB, there's a 4 pin connector for the RGB LED under the logo and the 2 pin connector you pointed out. My system is taken apart right now, so I can't check to see if the lighting control in GeForce Experience effects all the LEDs or not, but the lighting control in OC Guru only effects the 4 pin connector since all it does is allow you to change the color of the logo. Since the LEDs I'm installing it the waterblock are 2 pin, the color won't change, but I'm wondering if I can hook them up to the 2 pin connector, if I can control the style of lighting through GeForce Experience. Bad thing is that it's difficult to hook the LEDs up with the waterblock installed. If I could bend the 2 pins upwards, then I could hook up my LEDs for my waterblocks and run them to the underside of the GPU. The 4 pin connector is easier to access, but hooking a 2 pin LED to it won't work.


----------



## punguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cap2511*
> 
> Actually i also think, that white would be the better option for my system. Unfortunatlely i've ready ordered the red version on vlad's website. I hope i can change the order...


can u link me to his website.


----------



## IzaguirreC

http://www.vladthegreat.com/


----------



## Kryptek 49

Hi guys does anyone from the UK want a free red PCB from me?
I accidentally bought 2 from Vladthegreat.com and I only needed one, so if anyone wants it I can post it to you? I haven't even taken it out the packet so send me a message/reply here if you want it.
(UK only please)


----------



## OdinValk

When will these companies figure out that gamers and PC builders love to customize EVERYTHING, and start putting RGB LEDs on their cards and such


----------



## Bear304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> When will these companies figure out that gamers and PC builders love to customize EVERYTHING, and start putting RGB LEDs on their cards and such


They already have, just look at the refreshed Windforce cooler on the GTX 980 Ti it has RGB options


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear304*
> 
> They already have, just look at the refreshed Windforce cooler on the GTX 980 Ti it has RGB options


send me one so i can see first hand


----------



## vladthegreat

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov

This is gigabytes page on the 980ti you can see that they show 7 colors. I do believe it is only those 7 colors to choose from. Even if we were able to duplicate the RGB pcb it would not work because the coding is built into the firmware for the 980 ti only to allow color switching within the GUI (Geforce Experience) to allow a RGB option there would need to be an external source to go through the different color variations.

But yes. Why Gigabyte stuck with blue instead of coding RGB originally who knows.


----------



## Kimtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryptek 49*
> 
> Hi guys does anyone from the UK want a free red PCB from me?
> I accidentally bought 2 from Vladthegreat.com and I only needed one, so if anyone wants it I can post it to you? I haven't even taken it out the packet so send me a message/reply here if you want it.
> (UK only please)


Kryptek 49 kindly sent me a spare red PCB he had ordered from vladthegreat and I just popped it into my graphics card. Here's a photo to show you what it looks like. Can't believe the generosity of Kryptek 49!


----------



## OdinValk

Very nice! If anyone happens to have an extra green I'll gladly take it off your hands lol.. I don't have a credit card or checking account to add to PayPal.. only a measly savings.. hard to buy anything online


----------



## InsidiousBoot

I did this mod today.

Ended up getting Warm White from france. Not quite sure about it, it's a bit to yellow but it might grown on me.

But I broke off the LED power connector, so fubar.. ( after a few retries plus it being ultra fastened didn't help )

Had to solder the plus and minus cables to the PCB directly.


----------



## Mufastang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladthegreat*
> 
> Thank you guys for all of your help. I have successfully completed the swap. I have dual gtx 980s and with my Rampage V Extreme black and red system, i just couldnt have those awful blue lights!!!
> So I received my LEDs from China BIG THANKS TO KANYARK!!! I ordered them through LEDLightsWorld
> They have Blue Green Red Yellow warm white and pure white on the LEDlightsworld site
> Link: http://www.ledlightsworld.com/smd-335-series-leds-c-93_96.html?zenid=de68376bc2d98a2b2d23a4145c3fb49e
> 
> I placed the order on 12/7/14 i got a shipping confirmation on 12/8/14 (mind you this is PST since i am on the west coast)
> I received my box on 12/12/14!! needless to say i got excited and went straight to it.
> It took me literally 10 minutes to do the whole thing. The hardest thing was waiting for my soldering iron to heat up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is before:
> PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR BAD QUALITY PICTURES, WILL BE UPLOADING A HIGH QUALITY VIDEO ON MY PROCESS OF DOING THIS TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> By the way while i think it is super simple there should be some implied risk in doing this as well!! just so you know i am not responsible in your damage of your video card in any way... even though essentially the only thing you could damage is the LED board and it is purely for looks.


Hey, so i have my windforce 390, with blue led's and wanted to change them to green, do you have some more detailed info on how to change them? i saw the green led's on the sight, but i haven't the slightest idea on how to change them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amosssh

This is what I wanted and needed, found your videos which made the process so newbie friendly, so I decided to give it a go. I'm in Australia so the postage was kind of expensive but that's the reality of it....The package was sent the day after I ordered it, took a while to get here but that's just the postal system. But as soon as I got the box, installation took only 20mins because bloody connector pin....and all done!! Thank you so much man you made it very easy, appreciate the work you put in!!


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsidiousBoot*
> 
> I did this mod today.
> 
> Ended up getting Warm White from france. Not quite sure about it, it's a bit to yellow but it might grown on me.
> 
> But I broke off the LED power connector, so fubar.. ( after a few retries plus it being ultra fastened didn't help )
> 
> Had to solder the plus and minus cables to the PCB directly.


Hey, I have a bunch of 'Cool White', if you are interested I could send them your way... I posted them here before but did not receive any responses. They are free to all those interested. They do look fantastic in my card, I can post a photograph if you like. The only caveat is that they came as an LED strip ( I got the whole strip with like 40 LEDs on it for just a couple of dollars and free shipping), so they must first be desoldered before soldering, but as long as you know how to solder and/or have a decent iron, it works out fine. I also send 6 LEDs, just in case you experience some badness during the process.


----------



## InsidiousBoot

Hello to you as well,

It is true that warm white isn't as nice of a look as imagined it would be seeing as it's more of a yellow, you can PM me for details.


----------



## Matt14520

Hi

I have a massive problem at hand.
I lost both of the screws somehow. Put it in a small cliplock bag and lost it anyways.
Anyone know where to find the screws or anything similar?
Contacted Gigabyte support but no luck, they don't supply it.

Thx, Matt


----------



## tadpcup

Where do vladyerus get the gtx970WF led pcb strip?
isit called a led pcb strip?


----------



## TazerFX

Did anyone do this with a different colour LED at each end?

Is this possible, if so what kind of effect does it give?

Just about to order some white & yellow LED from the Chinese site.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Has anyone found a similar source to vladthegreat in Europe? I've seen people very happy with his products, and I'm sure they're great, but the postage is killing me to Europe.


----------



## MajesticDolp

Does anybody need a red 980 PCB? Vlad accidentally sent me a 980 and let me keep it when I contacted him about it. I don't check my inbox on here very often so it'd be better to email me at [email protected] and we can work something out
Here's a pic of the 980 PCB (left) http://i.imgur.com/SaObk7x.jpg and what the other red one looks like on my 970 http://i.imgur.com/3c6b7cd.jpg


----------



## Hasmir

Just got mine (red) for the 970







Really looks amazing







. Brought the LED´s from france


----------



## crasherkid

Hello from sunny United kingdom.
Just joined as i bought myself a G1 gaming GTX 970 and my entire PC is Red/black... the blue windforce logo is completely out of place.
How do i get in touch Vlad? I haven't had chance to read all 55+ pages on this thread but I would like to get hold of the LED's and whatever else i need to change my windforce logo into red please. please help.
many thanks


----------



## buzbox

crasherkid said:


> Hello from sunny United kingdom.
> Just joined as i bought myself a G1 gaming GTX 970 and my entire PC is Red/black... the blue windforce logo is completely out of place.
> How do i get in touch Vlad? I haven't had chance to read all 55+ pages on this thread but I would like to get hold of the LED's and whatever else i need to change my windforce logo into red please. please help.
> many thanks


Hey mate. If you are able to remove, de-solder and solder the new ones in yourself then I suggest these. The site below is a local Australian supplier but you should be able to source the same in the UK. The link below is for red leds so do a search for your preferred color.

https://au.rs-online.com/web/p/visible-leds/9133229/


----------



## buzbox

I know this is an old card but wanted to re-do the red led on this card and also give it a refreshed/new look. I decided to disassemble the whole thing and painted the fan shroud with Duplicolor's Matte Graphite Custom Wrap which is similar to PlastiDip. This way I can removed it if and when I sell it or get sick of the color . Also re-positioned the leds as it was an uneven spread of light. Now it has a nice and even light coming through the logo. I'm not a huge gamer but i'm surprised how this card can still handle the latest games.


----------

